# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Лечебное голодание

## Милана

Кто-нибудь увлекается лечебным или не лечебным голоданием?

Давайте переписываться для поддержки.

----------


## Dima Poloskov

Да 
есть метода
есть БАДы для похудания у меня

----------


## Милана

Я не похудение имела ввиду,для похудения голодание не слишком универсальный метод,
с помощью голодания вес наоборот хорошо набирается,когда человек после голода есть начинает,то даже
вечные дистрофики поправляются,такой специальный механизм включается,это давно уже доказано.
Мне просто хотелось бы совместно с кем-то голодать. Я постоянно на воде голодаю. Думаю,что совместно легче.

----------


## Dima Poloskov

> Я не похудение имела ввиду,для похудения голодание не слишком универсальный метод,
> с помощью голодания вес наоборот хорошо набирается,когда человек после голода есть начинает,то даже
> вечные дистрофики поправляются,такой специальный механизм включается,это давно уже доказано.
> Мне просто хотелось бы совместно с кем-то голодать. Я постоянно на воде голодаю. Думаю,что совместно легче.


надо использовать в комбинации

----------


## Милана

Хотелось бы пообщаться с теми кто реально голодает,а не кто БАДы распространяет,я не для этого  голодаю.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

На святое замахнулись  :smilies:  Тут сыроедов чуть живьем не съели, а Вы про голодание...  :smilies: 

Хотя у нас же экадаши и праздники, так что понемножку многие голодают. Но Вы наверное имеете в виду более серьезные сроки?

----------


## Милана

Да,я настоящее полное голодание имела ввиду. Я исключительно на одной воде отсидела не меньше,чем люди в Блокадном Ленинграде.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Да,я настоящее полное голодание имела ввиду. Я исключительно на одной воде отсидела не меньше,чем люди в Блокадном Ленинграде.


И это не решило ваши проблемы?
Если нет, то какой смысл продолжать?
Если да, то зачем это делать снова?

----------


## Милана

Полное голодание на воде целую кучу проблем решает. Спросите у любого,кто этим занимается.Во-первых экономятся деньги,а во-вторых реально улучшается здоровье.
Проблема в том,что это, конечно,не очень легко.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Это факт, голодания очень полезны. Я в свое время доголодался до того, что стал вегетарианцем, хотя совершенно не собирался и даже не думал об этом  :biggrin1:  Но тело очистилось настолько, что отказалось принимать трупы.
Но с другой стороны, наша миссия - проповедь. А при голодании это обычно затруднительно...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А пускай сыроеды тоже поголодают, может прояснится в голове и одумаются

----------


## Милана

Да,голодать очень затруднительно,но о-очень экономически выгодно,со всех точек зрения. Я в Москве у матаджи одной останавливалась,у неё сильно поднялся сахар тогда и врачи ей сказали(пенсионерке!!) платить
40 тысяч за медицинские процедуры.Я ей сказала,что при голоде сахар моментально падает,так он у неё всего за два!!!дня голодания до нормы опустился,а врачи мечтали уже 40 тысяч содрать.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

У длительного голодания есть вред - разбалансировка обмена веществ со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями. Просто это может проявиться через долгий срок, поэтому сразу последствий как бы не видно. Кроме того людям с психическими проблемами так насиловать организм чревато усугублением этих проблем.

----------


## Милана

Да,психика немножко страдает,но я художник,часто сижу без денег,хочешь не хочешь,а голодать приходится,вот и изучаю,какая от этого польза,иначе совсем плохо будет,
а так я думаю,что вот для того полезно и для того.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Я вот тоже заметил, что такая форма добровольности наиболее доступна и легка.

----------


## SlavaSG

питаясь только термической пищей и голодать, совершать большое насилие над организмом. лучше в начале голодания ненаедаться а поесть фруктов овощей

----------


## Dima Poloskov

> Полное голодание на воде целую кучу проблем решает. Спросите у любого,кто этим занимается.Во-первых экономятся деньги,а во-вторых реально улучшается здоровье.
> Проблема в том,что это, конечно,не очень легко.


=
sverchok@student.su
пришлите фото картин

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> У длительного голодания есть вред - разбалансировка обмена веществ со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями. Просто это может проявиться через долгий срок, поэтому сразу последствий как бы не видно. Кроме того людям с психическими проблемами так насиловать организм чревато усугублением этих проблем.


Да, это верно.  Я уже несколько раз на форуме об этом писала, но у меня опыт "лечебного" голодания скорее отрицательный.
Я сама никогда не голодала. Считаю, что вегетарианство, посты в экадаши и полный пост на Пандава Экадаши -вполне достаточно, чтобы организм поддерживать в нормальном состоянии.  
Но у меня было много знакомых, увлекающихся голоданием. Уже никого нет. Все умерли, половина из них примерно - от рака. И большинство не дожив до 45 лет.
Конечно, вначале людям кажется что всё классно, "помогает" от чего-то там... но вот такая у меня личная статистика.

----------


## Милана

Так те,которые от рака умерли,наверное,голодать начали,когда уже заболели??
Вряд ли что наоборот.Ещё Авиценна лечил голоданием и считал его лучшим лекарством.
Реально огромный положительный статистический опыт накоплен. Врачи-специалисты считают,что то, что не вылечит голод,уже ничего не вылечит.
Даже Б.В.Госвами Махарадж в последних лекциях положительно о голодании высказывался.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Так те,которые от рака умерли,наверное,голодать начали,когда уже заболели??


Нет, до того как начали они были абсолютно здоровыми. Не считая нездорового внимания к своему здоровью :smilies: 

Может быть как раз причина в том, что не нужно голодать, если нет к этому серьезных причин, то есть проблем со здоровьем. И если уж голодать, то под наблюдением специалиста.

----------


## Милана

Есть очень хорошие книги,описывающие все приимущества голодания. Ни один врач так не вылечит,это 100%.
После Блокады Ленинграда советские врачи с удивлением зафиксировали факт,что не смотря на страшный голод,множество
желудочных заболеваний излечилось само собой. Язвы прошли. Так же ещё в советские времена короткими голоданиями лечили дистрофиков,которые
после лагерей не могли набрать вес.После полного голодания включается механизм,когда организм пытается запасти жир. Это ещё в советские времена было.
Это действительно удивительно работает. И к тому же пропадает страх умереть от голода. Понимаешь,что ни через 40,ни через 50 дней не умрешь.
На своём опыте могу сказать,что для того,что бы умереть от голода нужно исключительно на одной воде более ста дней просидеть.
И бывает ещё,что денег нет,хочешь не хочешь,а голодать приходится,но полезно.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

В том то и дело что не работает на практике. Я и говорю о практике.  Читала я эти книжки...лет 30 назад.... :smilies:  и мои знакомые тоже читали. Очень вдохновляют....но практика показывает - что не очень полезное это увлечение. Есть еще у меня одна выжившая... позже начала....голодает каждую весну, потом всё лето   -болеет. И у неё уже пошли новообразования по всей женской сфере. Пока еще не злокачественные. И они не проходят, а всё увеличиваются.



> И бывает ещё,что денег нет,хочешь не хочешь,а голодать приходится,но полезно.


  С этим согласна. Знакомое состояние :smilies:  Еще некоторым творческим людям(особенно женщинам) жаль тратить время на топтание на кухне. Всё же лучше переходить на простую пищу, чем голодать. Например, Вера Мухина, известный скульптор, ей жаль было времени, очень она была загружена работой.  Она питалась в основном тем, что варила себе "борщ на неделю".  Конечно "борщ на неделю" не очень полезная пища. Но в принципе любая простая пища полезна и  она, как правило, достаточно дешевая.

Ну и главный аргумент:

Глава 6 Текст 16

натй-ашнатас ту його 'сти

на чаикантам анашнатах

на чати-свапна-шиласйа

джаграто наива чарджуна

на - не; ати - чрезмерно; ашнатах - того, кто ест; ту - но; йогах - воссоединение со Всевышним; асти - является; на - не; ча - также; экантам - исключительно; анашнатах - воздерживающегося от еды; на - не; ча - также; ати - слишком много; свапна-шиласйа - того, кто спит; джагратах - бодрствующего по ночам; на - не; эва - конечно; ча - и; арджуна - о Aрджуна.
*
О Aрджуна, человек никогда не станет йогом, если он ест слишком много или слишком мало, спит слишком много или спит недостаточно*.

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Здесь Кришна рекомендует йогам упорядочить свое питание и сон. Есть слишком много - значит есть больше, чем нужно для того, чтобы поддерживать тело. Людям нет необходимости питаться мясом животных, так как природа дает им вдоволь зерна, овощей, фруктов и молока. Эта простая пища, согласно «Бхагавад-гите», является пищей в гуне благости, тогда как мясо - это пища в гуне невежества. Те, кто ест мясо, пьет спиртное, курит или ест пищу, не предложенную Кришне, будут страдать за свои грехи, так как вся их пища является нечистой. Бхунджате те тв агхам папа йе пачантй атма-каранат (Б.-г., 3.13). Человек, который склонен к чревоугодию и готовит пищу для себя, не предлагая ее Кришне, ест один лишь грех. Тот, кто ест греховную пищу или неумерен в еде, не может по-настоящему заниматься йогой. Лучше всего есть пищу, предложенную Кришне. Преданный, обладающий сознанием Кришны, никогда не станет есть того, что не было предложено Господу. Поэтому только он может достичь совершенства в йоге. Йогой не способен заниматься и тот, кто искусственно воздерживается от еды, придумывая собственные правила голодания и поста. *Человек, достигший уровня сознания Кришны, постится в соответствии с указаниями шастр. Он не морит себя голодом и не переедает, поэтому он вполне способен заниматься йогой*. Тот, кто слишком много ест, по ночам видит много снов и потому спит больше, чем необходимо. Спать следует не более шести часов в сутки. Тот, кто спит больше шести часов, несомненно, находится под влиянием гуны невежества. Человек в гуне невежества ленив и любит долго спать. Он не способен должным образом заниматься йогой.

----------


## Милана

Точно известно,что Авиценна лечил сифилис исключительно 40 дневным постом на одной воде.

А вы опыты на животных по лечебному голоданию читали,которые ещё в СССР проводились?

Они там курам редких пород с помощью голодания продлили срок жизни в двое. опыты на большой птицефабрике проводились.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Милана, любое заболевание имеет тонкую причину. Невозможно не изменив ничего в своем сознании, избавиться от последствий этого. Это вернется...еще в более усугубленной форме. 
Другой момент - длительное голодание воспринимается организмом как сигнал к включению программы самоуничтожения. Хозяин перестал тело питать, значит хозяин в теле больше не нуждается.

----------


## Милана

Да,вы правы,я первый раз начала голодать именно от того,что хотела умереть по честному. Но вы знаете сколько нужно отголодать,что бы умереть???!!!!!
Ни за что за 40 дней на воде не умрёшь. Реально,если кроме воды абосолютно ничего и ни разу не употреблять,то больше ста дней нужно.
Есть медицински зафиксированные факты,когда два маленьких 3-х летних ребёнка выпили кислоту и из-за этого совершенно ничего потом не могли есть,т.к.
кислота разъела весь пищевод и желудок,так вот,они от полнейшего истощения умерли только после 70 дней голода,так это трёх летние дети,взрослому в двое больше нужно.
Не буду писать сколько я голодала,вы всё-равно не поверите. Но самый удивительный факт,что от голода умереть весьма большая проблема.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> любое заболевание имеет тонкую причину. Невозможно не изменив ничего в своем сознании, избавиться от последствий этого


Вообще то аскезы как раз способны устранить тонкие причины. При голодании сознание сильно меняется. Если конечно человек этого хочет  :smilies:

----------


## Dima Poloskov

> Да,я настоящее полное голодание имела ввиду. Я исключительно на одной воде отсидела не меньше,чем люди в Блокадном Ленинграде.


Если не умеешь ставить клизмы то опасно

----------


## Милана

С недавних пор в развитие общей концепции разгрузочно-диетической терапии предложена и обоснована возможность применения в лечебно-профилактических целях кратковременного, а точнее, трехдневного полного голодания.

В наши дни широко известен целый ряд исследований, свидетельствующих, что разумное ограничение калорийности питания способствует увеличению продолжительности жизни животных. Так, в 1979 году профессор В. Н. Никитин из Харькова опубликовал данные эксперимента, свидетельствующего об увеличении продолжительности жизни различных видов млекопитающих в результате ограничения калорийности пищи в среднем на 40 %. Такое же увеличение продолжительности жизни подопытных животных определялось, если они при обычном питании периодически голодали по три дня.

В 1982 году Б. Я. Медовар из Киевского института геронтологии обнаружил: одноразовое кратковременное (до 5 суток) полное голодание подопытных животных «старческого» возраста способствовало нормализации обмена аминокислоты — фенилаланина. Известно: с возрастом скорость ассимиляции фенилаланина и его гидроксилирование снижаются, в связи с чем нарушается взаимоотношение фенилаланина с другой аминокислотой — тирозином, снижаются также интенсивность белкового синтеза, скорость ассимиляции других аминокислот, активность ряда ферментов. Все это создает объективные предпосылки для активизации процесса старения. Следовательно, кратковременное голодание, полагает автор данного эксперимента,— один из доступных путей устранения подобных предпосылок.

Серьезное исследование действия кратковременного голодания на организм человека провели сотрудники кафедр нормальной физиологии и фармакологии Полтавского медицинского стоматологического института (Вопросы питания, 1984, № 4). В эксперименте участвовали 22 здоровых добровольца в возрасте от 20 до 40 лет. Часть из них голодала 3 дня, другие — 5 дней. Питье воды не ограничивалось.

Трехдневное голодание все испытуемые перенесли безукоризненно. У некоторых из тех, кто голодал 5 дней, на 4—5-е сутки отмечались тошнота, небольшая слабость, головокружение. После очередного питья, гимнастики и душа эти явления проходили.

Основным положительным результатом исследования авторы считают благоприятное действие трехдневного голодания на свертывающую способность крови и на состояние эритроцитов. В частности, ими было установлено возрастание количества одной из противосвертывающих формаций антитромбина и повышение антитромбиновой активности эритроцитов. Кроме того, повышалась резистентность эритроцитов к перекисному гемолизу (разрушению), что, в свою очередь, является свидетельством увеличения обеспеченности мембран эритроцитов липидными антиоксидантами и их стабилизации.

Результаты данного исследования чрезвычайно важны с нескольких точек зрения. Так, например, они многое могут дать для профилактики инфаркта миокарда и нарушений кровоснабжения головного мозга (тромбического инсульта). Они подтверждают также возможность использовать трехдневное голодание в комплексе мер профилактики раннего старения.

----------


## Милана

Об универсальности воздействия описанных механизмов можно судить по массовым экспериментам Сурена Аваковича Аракеляна на животных. Вот некоторые выдержки из статьи " Будем жить триста лет? " Газета "Труд " от 2 октября 1984 г.>
— Тысяча японских кур-рекордисток отжила, что называется, свой век. Яиц больше не давали, оставалось — на мясо. Этих-то бесперспективных "старушек" и отдали Аракеляну. Началось семидневное ФПГ — физиологически полезное голодание (так определяет ученый голодание с использованием антистрессового препарата) Целесообразность его применения у животных вызвана необходимостью снять возникающий стресс от голода в период пищевого возбуждения.> Это был риск. Не только для "японок ". Больше полутора тонн мяса — государственное добро, и Аракелян за него отвечал. Месяц спустя настало чудо. На месте старых, облезших и свалявшихся перьев у кур выросли новые — шелковистые и светлые. Птицы стали энергичными, подвижными, исчез гребень, голос стал высоким — почти цыплячьим. А самое главное, омоложение (теперь можно было смело употреблять это слово) вернуло кур к забытому делу далекой молодости — начали откладывать яйца. Вот цифры из официального отчета: через месяц после ФПГ неслись 63% кур, еще через месяц — уже 91%. " Это указывает, что и у животных имеются индивидуальные различия.>
Итак, голод не убивает. Напротив, разумный, контролируемый, он возвращает молодость. Прошедшие месячное ФПГ куры стали жить в среднем по 18 лет — вместо отпущенных природой шести. Видовой срок жизни продлен втрое! Курами, естественно, дело не ограничилось.
Корова, дающая три тысячи литров молока в год, живет обычно 9 лет. Если надои составляют девять тысяч литров в год, жизнь короче — года четыре. Но достаточно дать ей всего один месяц в году отдохнуть, применив при этом ФПГ, — и продолжительность жизни возрастает втрое. То есть взамен потерянным за четыре месяца "простоя " 3.000 литров получим 60.000, не говоря о том, что после голодания животное привыкает есть меньше.
Этот раздел мне хочется закончить словами крупнейшего специалиста по регенерации конечностей у животных, разработавшего метод восстановления утраченных лап и хвостов, доктора биологических наук, профессора Л. В. Полежаева:
— Голодание — это процесс повышения физиологической регенерации, обновление всех клеток, их молекулярного и химического состава. Интересно, что биохимические изменения при голодании и репаративной регенерации очень сходны. В обоих случаях есть две фазы: разрушение и восстановление. В обоих случаях разрушение характеризуется преобладанием распада белка и нуклеиновых кислот над их синтезом, сдвигом рН в кислую сторону, ацидозом и другими явлениями. Фаза восстановления также в обоих случаях характеризуется преобладанием синтеза нуклеиновых кислот над их распадом, возвращением pH к нейтральному состоянию. Из учения о регенерации известно, что усиление фазы РАЗРУШЕНИЯ приводит к усилению фазы ВОССТАНОВЛЕНИЯ. Поэтому с достаточным основанием можно рассматривать лечебное голодание как ЕСТЕСТВЕННЫЙ ФАКТОР СТИМУЛЯЦИИ ФИЗИОЛОГИЧЕСКОЙ РЕГЕНЕРАЦИИ. В основе лечебного голодания лежит ОБЩЕБИОЛОГИЧЕСКИЙ ПРОЦЕСС, приводящий к обновлению и омоложению тканей целого организма.

----------


## Милана

Организм современного человека не может нормально функционировать из-за большого количества ненужных веществ во внутренних органах. Это так называемые шлаки. К сожалению, организм при обычных условиях жизни не может сам от них избавиться. В этом случаи на помощь приходит голодание. В период воздержания от пищи организм сам (так как его ни что не отвлекает) успевает разобраться с посторонними веществами, накопившимися во внутренних органах. Часть из них перерабатывается на энергию, а часть естественным путём выводится из организма.


Шлаки отравляющие наш организм бывают трёх видов.


1. Шлаки, образующиеся при естественном обмене веществ. Это обычно недоокисленные компоненты пищи. Например, побочные производные белкового обмена: мочевина, мочевая кислота, креатинин, аммонийные соли. Схожие компоненты образуются и при углеводном и жировом обмене. В идеале этого не должно происходить - наш обмен веществ устроен так, что должен полностью переваривать новую пищу. В реальной жизни такого не происходит по причине не правильного сочетания продуктов питания, неправильной последовательности при приёме пищи, а так же обильного употребления пищи в вечернее время. Со временем эти недопереваренные продукты оседают во внутренних органах, нарушая их работу.



2.Шлаки, образованные посторонними веществами. Наша современная пища далека от естественной и натуральной. В пищевой промышленности используется огромное количество пищевых добавок предназначенных для того, что бы сделать продукты вкуснее, долговечнее и более привлекательными на вид. При производстве хлеба используют отбеливатели муки, разрыхлители теста. При изготовлении продуктов длительного хранения (колбаса, ветчина, консервы) - консерванты, вещества, улучшающие внешний вид продукции. В газированных напитках - красители и заменители вкуса. Сейчас все продукты питания способствуют образованию шлаков в организме.

Люди употребляют очень много "скрытой соли". Даже если абсолютно не солить пищу, соль попадает в организм вместе с полуфабрикатами в избыточном количестве. Это вызывает повышенную жажду, отёки, затрудняется работа почек. Очень сильно загрязняют  организм остатки лекарств и искусственных витаминов, которые многие люди кушают регулярно.


3.  Старые и отмершие клетки нашего организма. Ткани и органы постоянно обновляются, на место старых клеток рождаются новые. Часть отмерших клеток утилизируется (выводится естественным образом или перерабатывается), а часть остаётся внутри органов в виде балласта. Они мешают функционировать отдельным органам и всему организму в целом.

Различного рода шлаки загрязняют весь организм, в различных органах и тканях это выражается           по- разному.



* Соединительная ткань - пронизывает весь организм. Она выступает в роли посредника между кровью и клетками органов, поэтому в первую очередь загрязняется. Внешне это выглядит в потери гибкости, прострелах, болях мышц. После проведения голодания соединительная ткань очищается и эти все проблемы уходят. Даже без специальных тренировок повышается гибкость мышц и суставов.

* В полостях носа, головы, лёгких накапливаются шлаки белковой и крахмалистой природы. Это приводит к частым простудам, ангинам, гайморитам, головным болям, ухудшению зрения. Лечебное голодание очень эффективно устраняет такого рода шлаки, что приводит к избавлению перечисленных болезней.

*  Кожа самый мощный и важный орган по выведению шлаков из нашего организма. Через кожу выделяется в 3 раза больше отбросов, чем через кишечник и мочевой пузырь вместе взятые. Если кожа сальная, с угрями, прыщавая - это говорит о том, что организм переполнен шлаками. Благодаря голоданию нормализуются функции кожи и её внешний вид. Улучшается кожное дыхание, очищаются поры, увеличивается иммунитет.


* Печень и жёлчный пузырь очень хорошо очищаются с помощью голодания. Именно эти органы в первую очередь берут на себя удар некачественной пищи. В них образуются воскообразные камушки, и как следствие нарушается обмен веществ в организме, образуется застой венозного кровообращения. После голодания, когда эти органы очищаются - лучше растут волосы, ногти, нормализуется вес тела, улучшается зрение память.


* Толстый кишечник то же сильно страдает от шлаков. В нём собираются буквально залежи остатков пищи, это всё нарушает перистальтику кишечника и хранится там долгие годы. Попадая в кровь, шлаки отравляют вес организм. Это выражается в плохом, зловонном дыхании, в появление угрей, прыщей на коже. Голодание очень хорошо способствует очищению кишечника и естественному избавлению от многих болезней.


* Сердечно-сосудистая система очень сильно страдает при загрязненном организме. Возникают тромбы и бляшки в кровеносных сосудах, что приводит к склерозу, тромбозу, инфаркту. Голодание устраняет первопричину этих проблем - очищаются кровеносные сосуды, увеличивается эластичность стенок. Во много раз уменьшается риск возникновения проблем с кровообращением.


* Кровь так же очень сильно страдает от шлаков. В итоге мы чувствуем беспокойство, напряжение, нервозность и так далее.

----------


## Татьяна Р

Хорошо шлаки выводит пранояма.

----------


## GrishaZepin

Харе Кришна. Сам пробовал поститься на домашнем молоке, максимум три дня, потом тело требовало свое  :smilies: ) но ощущения легкости непередоваемые  :smilies:  Где-то с полгода назад встретил на санкиртане человека у которого начались проблемы со здоровьем: усталость, мигрени, ощущение тяжести в голове, шее. Он сдал все возможные анализы, прошел все что можно: мрт и кт - диагноз врачи не поставили. Стали  делать уколы в шею - не помогло. Тогда он стал голодать на воде, где-то он прочитал, как одна девушка проголодала 63 дня и он решил минимум 60 дней. Вообщем на 40 какой-то день у него стало дергаться зрение, а по той системе по которой он голодал  бросать нельзя если болезнь проявилась,  когда на 54 день ничего не поменялось, он бросил, конечно общее очищение почувствовал, но от проблем не избавился, к тому же до сих пор зрение не восстановилось. К счастью он купил у меня книгу)))

----------


## SlavaSG

> Харе Кришна. Сам пробовал поститься на домашнем молоке, максимум три дня, потом тело требовало свое ) но ощущения легкости непередоваемые  Где-то с полгода назад встретил на санкиртане человека у которого начались проблемы со здоровьем: усталость, мигрени, ощущение тяжести в голове, шее. Он сдал все возможные анализы, прошел все что можно: мрт и кт - диагноз врачи не поставили. Стали  делать уколы в шею - не помогло. Тогда он стал голодать на воде, где-то он прочитал, как одна девушка проголодала 63 дня и он решил минимум 60 дней. Вообщем на 40 какой-то день у него стало дергаться зрение, а по той системе по которой он голодал  бросать нельзя если болезнь проявилась,  когда на 54 день ничего не поменялось, он бросил, конечно общее очищение почувствовал, но от проблем не избавился, к тому же до сих пор зрение не восстановилось. К счастью он купил у меня книгу)))


да на молоке жить можно  :smilies:  
лучше не есть мёртвое и что попало, тогда и голодать с целью очищения не надо.

----------


## Ямала Арджуна дас

Я голодал два  раза по 10 дней,для востановления здоровья. не знаю чему тебя смогу научить.сейчас в интернете можно найти массу вариантов голодания.главное не навредить себе так как 
голод при некоторых заболеваниях или обострениях, ухудшит здоровье

----------


## Ямала Арджуна дас

голодать надо постепенно, сначала по несколько дней с перерывами потом больше. Я пробовал первые три дня только сок грейфрукта( разведённый) потом легко переходишь на воду и дальше до 14 дней.Самые первые 3-4 дня самые тяжёлые. Нужно быть аккуратным так как при некоторых заболиваниях или обострениях, могут возникнуть ухудшение на фоне голодовке. Если голодать то только на воде( дисцилированной или талой) без молока,так как молоко образует слизь и желудочную кислоту, а если она у кого то повышена, то этот метод не для него( язва обеспечена))))

----------


## Ямала Арджуна дас

да нет, просто время от времени надо чистить и карбюратор и трубы и двигатель.. Голодание время от времени это универсальный способ омолаживания организма и востановление всех частей.Моя знакомая после месяца голодания выглядела на 20 лет моложе.Но это надобыло для избавления болезни так как был диагноз и врачи разводили руками.теперь всё в порядке)))

----------


## Ямала Арджуна дас

поэтому к голодовке надо подготовиться, не всем людям это метод, но в принципе 3-4 дня никому не вредили

----------


## Ямала Арджуна дас

да .поднаблюдением лучше всего,

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Моя знакомая после месяца голодания выглядела на 20 лет моложе.


Моя знакомая "любительница голодовок"  тоже моложе выглядела, но умерла в 45. И если бы она одна....
Я бы сказала. что голодать нужно не под наблюдением, а по рекомендации врача, если это действительно необходимо.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп удален.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Различного рода шлаки загрязняют весь организм, в различных органах и тканях это выражается по- разному.


А откуда такое стойкое убеждение, что шлаки выводятся если человек голодает?
При голодании организм ослабляется, и вот тут-то все ядовитые вещества в оганизме и берут над ним верх.

 Я могу еще поверить, что вредные вещества выводятся при достаточной физической нагрузке и лучше  всего -на свежем воздухе.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Слышал где-то объяснение, что огонь пищеварение, освобожденный от возни с едой, начинает сжигать шлаки.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Слышал где-то объяснение, что огонь пищеварение, освобожденный от возни с едой, начинает сжигать шлаки.


Да, это так.

----------


## Милана

Доктор Пашутин сообщает о восемнадцатилетнем юноше, который выпил столовую ложку соляной кислоты, после чего первую неделю вообще не мог есть никакой пищи, в следующие четыре недели съедал лишь немного жидкой пищи, а в последние десять недель не принимал ничего, кроме воды. По Пашутину, моча юноши не содержала ни белка, ни сахара. Каждая попытка еды сразу вызывала рвоту. Юноша умер через 3 месяца и 20 дней. Пашутин пишет также о человеке 42 лет, который умер через 4 месяца и 20 дней после того, как выпил некоторое количество соляной кислоты. Он пишет об этом случае, что "истощение было полным".

----------


## Милана

В полдень 31 октября 1932 года английский бизнесмен 53 лет из Лидса (Лондон), отказавшийся сообщить свое имя для прессы, но свободно обсуждавший свое голодание с репортерами, начал голодание под руководством врача Джона У. Армстронга, который, хотя и не принадлежал к какой-либо из школ, провел сотни голоданий и имел большой опыт в этом деле. Бизнесмен не принимал ничего, кроме воды, до 6.30 вечера 8 февраля 1933 года, когда ему дали сок одного апельсина. После этого он не принимал ничего, кроме воды, до полудня 9 февраля. Он весил 191 фунт в начале голодания, 132 фунта в конце пятидесятидневного голодания и 102 фунта по завершении стодневного голодания без пищи - общая потеря веса составила 89 фунтов. До голодания пациент был слепым (катаракта на оба глаза), отсутствовало обоняние, были затвердения стенок сосудов и расстройства сердца. До того его лечили йодом, аспирином, атропином и другими лекарствами. Перед голоданием он не мог отличить день от ночи. По сообщению Армстронга, к 56-му дню голодания обе катаракты исчезли и больной стал видеть. После этого зрение постепенно улучшалось, пока вновь не стало нормальным. Обоняние вернулось, сердце окрепло, состояние сосудов улучшилось. В последний день своего голодания больной сообщил репортерам следующее: "Я был в самом критическом состоянии. Ничто не помогало, и я прибегнул к голоданию как к последнему средству. Я бы все предпринял, чтобы поправиться вновь. Я начал голодание в качестве эксперимента на десять дней, а затем, как появилось улучшение, я продолжал день за днем и кончил на сто первый день. Я мог бы легко продолжать еще десять дней или примерно столько, если бы пожелал". Далее он сказал: "Легко голодать после первых двух недель". Но в эти недели он должен был проявить большую силу воли, чтобы отвергать пищу. В письме ко мне 12 апреля 1933 года Армстронг сообщил, что его пациент мог ежедневно гулять в период всего голодания и на сто первый день активно разговаривал с репортерами два часа. В момент написания этого письма пациент был в отличном состоянии. Сообщалось также, что вплоть до пятидесятого дня голодания у него "не было заметно благоприятных результатов за исключением того, что кожа внешне стала выглядеть естественней, а сосуды стали мягче".

----------


## Милана

Наконец в 1973 г. были описаны кажущиеся фантастическими сроки голодания двух женщин, зарегистрированные в одном из медицинских учреждений города Глазго. Обе они имели вес более 100 кг, и для его нормализации одной пришлось голодать 236 дней, а другой целых 249 дней  (рекорд мира!).

http://www.iogasamara.narod.ru/visshee/slovo/

----------


## Милана

Согласно данных опубликованных в инструктивно-методическое пособии главного лечебно-профилактического управления Министерства РСФСР в 1970 г. [1] а большую эффективность лечения голоданием указывали в ХVII веке профессора Московского университета П.Вениаминов и И. Спасский. Существует и зарубежная литература, подтверждающая значительную эффективность лечения голоданием многих острых и хронических заболеваний.

      В Советстком союзе опыт врача Н.П.Норбекова показал широкие терапевтические возможности применения голодания с лечебной целью, особенно при заболеваниях связанных с нарушением обмена веществ (в частности, жирового обмена), многих сердечно-сосудистых, кожных и некоторых аллергических заболеваний (бронхиальная астма, экзема и другие).

      Положительный эффектот лечения голоданием язвенной болезни желудка и 12-перстной кишки, а также многих сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний получил академик А.Н.Бакулев.

      В настоящее время в клинике кожных заболеваний Университета им.Патриса Лумумбы успешно проводится лечение дозированным голоданием псориаза, нейродермита, экземы и др.

      Лечение психических заболеваний этим методом впервые было начато в Институте психиатрии АМН СССР в 1948 г., затем оно проводилось в Московской клинической психоневрологической больнице №6, психиатрической клинике и больницах г. Ростова-на-Дону и Ростовской области, а также в институте психиатрии МЗ РСФСР.

К настоящему времени накопился большой клинический опыт приминения этого типа лечения в психиатрической практике, который послужил основанием для составления инструктивно-методического письма.

      Основы физиологии голодания были изучены в эксперименте на животных в 19 столетии Шосса, Фойтом, В.А.Манассеиным, В.В. Пашутиным и его учениками и др. Было установлено, что полное голодание с потерей веса до 35-40 процентов от исходного веса характеризуется обратимостью происходящих изменений и что период откармливания животных после голодания характеризуется усилением процесса регенерации тканей, быстрым восстановлением веса тела.

       Особенности физиологических и биохимических процессов у людей в период полного воздержания от пищи исследовались Ф. Бенедиктом, М.Н. Шатерниковым, О.П. Молчановой, Е.Е. Фромгольдом, Шенком и Майером и лр. Эти исследования показали, что во время голодания происходит процесс адаптации к эндогенному питанию, характенризующийся в основном снижением интенсивности окислительных процессов и основного обмена, минимальной тратой белков и преимущественным использованием жировых запасов.

      Комплексные исследования последних лет (биохимические, электрофизиологические, физиологические, иммунологические) позволяют рассматривать лечебное голодание как охранительно-стимулирующую терапию, сочитающую в себе, с одной стороны, охранительное торможение, а с другой - активацию элементов неспецифической реактивности с тенденцией у нормализации обменных процессов.
Имеются данные, указывающие, что при полном дозированном голодании без ограничения приема воды осуществляется сильное выведение продуктов метаболизма - шлаков, тормозящих внутриклеточный обмен. После прекращения голодания наблюдается усиленное самообновление тканей, выражающееся, в частности, в повышении регенеративной активности.

      Последнее отчетливо было прослежено при изучении системы крови (Ю.Л.Шапиро). Во время полного лечебного голодания состав переферической крови существенно не изменяется; сохраняется нормальное количество эритроцитов и гемоглобина, лейкоцитов и тромбоцитов. Однако морфологический гомеостаз и сохранность процесса гемоглобинизации достигается за счет мобилизации многочисленных компенсаторных механизмов, в частности, за счет приспособительных сдвигов в костномозговом кроветворении. После прекращения голодания наблюдается усиление регенерационных процессов в костномозговом кроветворении (увеличение числа митотически делящихся клеток и т.д.). Показатели регенерации кроветворения в периферической крови (например, ретикулоциты), как правило, в 1,5 - 3 раза превосходят исходные цифры. Максимум регенераторных проявлений обнаруживается не сразу, а спустя некоторый «латентный» период, примерно через 10-20 дней после прекращения голодания.

      Возникающие во время полного голодания функциональные сдвиги в конечном итоге отражают изменение реактивности организма. Так, например, наблюдающееся иногда в период нарастающего ацидоза временное обострение симптомов ранее перенесенных заболеваний является не чем иным, как проявлением повышения сопротивляемости организма к скрытым очагам интоксикации.

      Параллельно сдвигам в обмене веществ при полном лечебном голодании отмечаются изменения в динамике соматического и психического состояния больных. Есть основания полагать, что ацидотический криз является одним из наиболее решающих моментов в переключении организма на эндогенное питание. Следует добавить, что сам по себе ацидотический криз должен расцениваться как один из основных терапевтических факторов. Выраженность его проявления служитпрогностически благоприятным показателем. Многие из дополнительных (общегигиенических, физиотерапевтических и пр.) мероприятий применяются с целью индивидуальной регуляции ацидотического сдвига. Наблюдения показывают, что ацидотический криз со всеми его компонентами и, в частности, с компенсацией ацидоза возникает только при полном алиментарном  голодании. Достаточно поступления в организм небольшого количества углеводов, чтобы ацидотического криза не возникло. В последнем случае (при одностороннем питании) быстро появляются явления дистрофии, тогда как при полном голодании в пределах допустимых сроков в отличие от частичного, неполного голодания, дистрофических явлений не наблюдается.

      В процессе лечебного голодания наблюдается две выраженные тенденции, постоянно взаимодействующие между собой: с одной стороны, разрушительная, так как организм, лишенный экзогенного питания, вынужден существовать за счет собственных запасов, с другой - созидательная, поскольку голодание является мощным стимулятором для мобилизации защитно-приспособительных реакций, которые были выработаны и закреплены в процессе длятельной эволюции животного мира.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Слушал недавно лекции Кишора Кишори Дас - в них он рассказывал, что голодание может привести к шизофрении.

----------


## Милана

> Слушал недавно лекции Кишора Кишори Дас - в них он рассказывал, что голодание может привести к шизофрении.


В советские времена первую клинику лечебного голодания организовали как раз для лечения психических заболеваний,
а потом туда начали просится люди с избыточным весом,а потом и все остальные.
Прочитайте историю советской клиники лечебного голодания профессора Николаева.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

А Вы послушайте его лекцию Кишора Кишори Дас (Сергей Серебряков) - Астропсихология. Солнце

----------


## Милана

> А Вы послушайте его лекцию Кишора Кишори Дас (Сергей Серебряков) - Астропсихология. Солнце


На той,что есть у меня-этого нету. Я точно помню,потому что несколько раз её внимательно слушала и такого бы ни за что не пропустила.
У вас,видимо,какая-то другая лекция.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Там про лечение в благости страсти и невежестве. Голодание точно не в благости.
Может оно и лечит от излишнего веса, но без должной психологической поддержки - как побочный эффект - можно потерять рассудок ..

на ютюб не нашёл, а если Вы есть *в контакте* - вбейте в поиск вышеописанную лекцию

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Слушал недавно лекции Кишора Кишори Дас - в них он рассказывал, что голодание может привести к шизофрении.


Что значит "привести"? Живое существо пытается жить и наслаждаться в материальном мире - это уже шизофрения. Туды-сюды пару процентов роли не играет  :smilies:  А голодание эффективно растождествляет с грубым телом.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Что значит "привести"? Живое существо пытается жить и наслаждаться в материальном мире - это уже шизофрения. Туды-сюды пару процентов роли не играет  А голодание эффективно растождествляет с грубым телом.


Можно пытаться выбраться от суда *трезвым способом*, одобренным шастрами, ачарьями и .т.д
А можно истязать своё тело, ставить несущественные цели, ненавидить жизнь и т.д.
никого не хочу обидить, если только помочь  :smilies:

----------


## Милана

Я слушала лекцию Б.В.Госвами Махараджа,где Он говорил,что двух недельным голоданием можно сильно очистить организм.
Серебрякова я очень уважаю,но с медицинской точки зрения для меня Авиценна больший авторитет,а он многие заболевания голоданием лечил.
Больше всего меня поразил тот факт,что он 40-ка дневным голоданием сифилис излечивал.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Можно пытаться выбраться от суда *трезвым способом*, одобренным шастрами, ачарьями и .т.д
> А можно истязать своё тело, ставить несущественные цели, ненавидить жизнь и т.д.


Шастры вовсе не против голоданий. В Шримад Бхагаватам полно историй об аскезах, включающих в себя отказ от еды.
А тело истязать конечно не надо, но вроде тут никто этим и не занимается?  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Но времена там описываются не Кали-южные ..
или Вы практикуете аскезу под водой на многие десятки лет ? )

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Ну так и мы голодаем по Кали-южному, недолго  :mig:  На бОльшее не способны  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

А кого-то жизнь вынуждает, и последствия могут быть тяжёлыми для психики и не только.
А кто-то специально *камиказничает*, хотя бал не стОит свеч  :smilies:

----------


## Милана

> А кого-то жизнь вынуждает, и последствия могут быть тяжёлыми для психики и не только.
> А кто-то специально *камиказничает*, хотя бал не стОит свеч


Но есть в этом один несомненный плюс. Фактически полностью исчезает страх умереть от голода,потому что реально
понимаешь,что для этого больше трёх месяцев не есть нужно. Воду пить,естественно,надо.

----------


## Милана

Шелтон:
Ввиду разнообразия обстоятельств — некоторых известных, некоторых нет — скорость рассасывания опухолей у голодающих разная. Общее состояние больного, объем излишков в организме, тип опухоли, ее твердость или мягкость, локализация, возраст больного — все это, как известно, влияет на быстроту исчезновения опухоли. Позвольте привести два чрезвычайных случая, чтобы показать широту вариантов в этом отношении.

Женщина около сорока лет имела фиброму матки величиной со средний грейпфрут. За двадцать восемь дней полного воздержания от пищи (кроме воды) опухоль полностью рассосалась. Это была необычно быстрая абсорбция. Другой случай с опухолью подобного вида у женщины того же возраста. В этом случае опухоль была величиной с гусиное яйцо. Одно голодание в течение двадцати одного дня сократило опухоль до размера грецкого ореха. Голодание было прервано ввиду возвращения голода. Потребовалось еще одно голодание через несколько недель из семнадцати дней для завершения полного рассасывания опухоли. Это был необычайно медленный темп ее поглощения.

Опухолевидные шишки на груди женщин величиной от горошины до гусиного яйца исчезают в течение голодания от трех дней до нескольких недель.

Разрешите мне привести сравнительно недавний случай из моего собственного опыта. Один предприниматель привез ко мне свою жену из Лос-Анджелеса. Опухоль на груди заставила ее обратиться к двум-трем врачам из этого города. И каждый из них настаивал на немедленном удалении груди. Я прописал ей голодание, которое продолжалось тридцать дней. В конце голодания опухоль, которая вначале была с грецкий орех, уменьшилась до размера горошины. Менее чем за месяц пребывания на овощной и фруктовой диете исчезла и она. Впоследствии женщина родила пятерых детей с интервалами в два года. Она кормила грудью первых трех детей в течение двух лет, а двух последних в течение восемнадцати месяцев каждого, и во всех периодах кормления грудь хорошо функционировала. Здоровье и энергия ее детей представляли недвусмысленное свидетельство качества материнского молока. Разве это не лучше удаления опухоли? А был ли это исключительный случай? Ни в коей мере. Я постоянно наблюдал такие случаи. И они ежедневно встречаются в разных частях мира в клиниках, практикующих голодание.
Устранение опухоли методом аутолиза имеет несколько преимуществ над хирургическим удалением. Хирургия всегда опасна, аутолиз — физиологический процесс и не несет с собой опасности. Хирургия всегда снижает жизненную активность и тем самым усугубляет искажение метаболизма, которое стоит за опухолью. Голодание, которым ускоряется аутолиз опухоли, нормализует питание и позволяет удалять накопленные токсины, тем самым помогая устранению и самой причины опухоли. После операции опухоли имеют тенденцию к возвращению. После же их аутолитического устранения тенденция к рецидиву малая. Часто после операции опухоли возвращаются в злокачественной форме. Голодание ликвидирует тенденцию и к злокачественности.

----------


## Милана

Из книги Герберта Шелтона:

Доктор Дж. У. Армстронг (Англия) говорит: «Я наблюдал лечение голодом, лишь с водой, опухолей женской груди (в некоторых случаях после диагноза «специалистов», в основном, после самодиагноза), которые исчезали в период от четырех до двадцати дней». По словам Бернарра Макфеддена, его «опыт голоданий вне всяких сомнений показал, что чужеродная опухоль любого вида может абсорбироваться в кровообращение, просто заставив организм использовать каждый ненужный содержащийся в нем элемент в качестве пищи. Когда чужеродное тело становится твердым, иногда одно длительное голодание не дает результата, но если опухоли мягкие, такое голодание обычно заставляет их рассасываться». Во время самого длительного голодания мистера Пирсона небольшая опухоль, существовавшая у него более двадцати лет, рассосалась и более не возвращалась. Доктор Хаззард зафиксировала избавление в результате пятидесятипятидневного голодания от опухоли, когда был поставлен диагноз «рак желудка». Тилден, Вегер, Рабаглиати и многие другие отмечали много подобных случаев. Я наблюдал неоднократно случаи рассасывания опухолей у моих собственных больных. За тридцать дней голодания произошло, например, полное выздоровление от «рака» матки. Я наблюдал многочисленные случаи полного рассасывания небольших опухолей и значительного сокращения крупных. За последние пятьдесят лет в Европе и США имели место тысячи случаев аутолитического рассасывания опухолей. Эффективность этого метода не подлежит никакому сомнению. Я не могу дать никакой определенной информации о костных опухолях и опухолях на нервной ткани. Но поскольку эти опухоли подчиняются тем же законам, что и другие опухоли, я склонен думать, что они могут быть аутолизованы столь же эффективно, как и другие опухоли. На моем собственном опыте я наблюдал, как при голодании многочисленные фибромы матки и молочной железы, липомы в разных частях организма, ряд эпителиом, целая серия миом и несколько опухолей в ранней стадии рака аутолизировались и рассасывались. Я видел, как во время голодания исчезали бородавки, но на многие бородавки голодание, видимо, не оказывало никакого влияния. Я никогда не видел, чтобы процесс голодания повлиял на родинки. Я видел, как голодание полностью разрушило несколько кист, а в ряде случаев просто уменьшило их размеры. Вспомним, что и Грэхем упоминал о рассасывании кист с помощью голодания.

----------


## Милана

Из книги Герберта Шелтона:

Голодание предоставляет полный отдых желудку, тонкому и толстому кишечнику, которые получают возможность восстанавливать поврежденные структуры. Геморрой, проктит, колит, аппендицит, энтерит, брюшной тиф, гастрит и пр. при голодании быстро излечиваются. Желудочно-кишечный тракт во время голодания практически освобождается от бактерий. Тонкий кишечник становится стерильным. Всего неделя голодания требуется для полного исчезновения всех бактерий из желудка. Голодание является самым быстрым средством избавления от бактериального распада, разложения. Тилден писал: «Из толстого кишечника, находящегося в спячке, исчезают бактерии... Рекомендуется голодание, когда болезнь является следствием переедания, бактериоза и токсического отравления».

----------


## Милана

Из книги Герберта Шелтона:

Канадский медведь входит в спячку с мясной плотью, которая вызывает отвращение у мясоедов. Когда же он выходит из спячки, его мясо свежее и считается большим деликатесом у народов Севера. Канадские биологи описывают кишечник медведя, который только приступил к зимовке, и мясо которого при вскрытии после его убийства источает такое зловоние, что оно «непереносимо», а мясо «тошнотворное, сомнительное и непригодное к еде». К весне медвежья плоть претерпевает такое чудесное изменение, что становится «самой желанной из всей северной пищи». К этому времени в его пищеварительном тракте очень мало отходов, а «кишечник без запаха и вполне стерильный. Нельзя найти никакой обычной флоры или бацилл».

----------


## Милана

Из книги Герберта Шелтона:

Умопомешательство. Полезное действие физиологического отдыха для просветления ума не проявляется нигде столь четко, как у психических больных при их голодании. Доктор Дьюи рассказывает о сумасшедшей, которой голодание в сорок дней полностью вернуло нормальную психику. О подобных же случаях рассказывает и доктор Рагаблиати.

----------


## Милана

Из книги Герберта Шелтона:

 В дополнение к религиозной силе голодовок при них исчезают сексуальные позывы, и мысли о сексе перестают, как правило, довлеть над умами голодающих.
Поэтому данная сторона голодания, может быть, не обращена ко многим читающим эти строки. Но голодание действительно повышает контроль над всеми желаниями и страстями, и по этой причине его используют верховное духовенство и древнейшие религии.

----------


## Милана

Гиппократ (460-357 гг. до н.э.) - врач, которому принадлежит великая медицинская заповедь: "Не вреди!", был ярым сторонником умеренности и лечения голодом. Он писал: "Идти на прибавление пищи следует гораздо реже, так как часто бывает полезным совершенно отнять ее где больной это выдержит, пока сила болезни не дойдет до своей зрелости. Человек носит врача в себе, надо только помочь ему в его работе. Если тело не очищено, то чем больше будешь его питать, те больше будешь ему вредить. Когда больного кормят слишком обильно, кормят также и болезнь. Помни - всякий излишек противен Природе".

----------


## Милана

Известно, что Пифагор (580-500 гг. до н.э.), древнегреческий философ и математик, основатель знаменитой школы философии, систематически голодал по 40 дней, справедливо считая, что это повышает умственное восприятие и творческие способности. Строгого 40-дневного поста на одной воде он требовал и от каждого из своих многочисленных учеников и последователей. Кроме того, сам Пифагор и его приверженцы придерживались строго вегетарианской диеты. По свидетельству биографов, Пифагор довольствовался медом, хлебом, не пил вина. Главной же его пищей были вареные или сырые овощи. Отказавшись от общепринятой мясной пищи уже в 19-летнем возрасте, Пифагор дожил до весьма преклонных лет, сохраняя ясность мышления, чистоту духовных помыслов и устремлений.

----------


## Милана

Асклепиад (90 лет до н.э.) исповедовал методы лечения, называемые им "метазинкрезия" и "реорпорация", которые являлись не чем иным, как применением периодического лечебного голодания с параллельным назначением ванн, втираний, гимнастики.

Плутарх (45-127 гг. н.э), величайший биограф древности, также был приверженцем воздержания и вегетарианства. Он говорил с глубокой убежденностью: "Вместо того, чтобы принимать лекарства, лучше проголодать один день".

----------


## Милана

Идеи голодания ради здоровья продолжали бродить в умах даже в средние века - период мракобесия и невежества. И, конечно же, с новой силой они вспыхнули в период Возрождения. Показательна в этом смысле история Людвиго Корнаро (1465-1566 гг.). Венецианский аристократ, Корнаро ничем не отличался от людей своего круга: так же предавался кутежам, неумеренно ел и пил. Неудивительно, что к 40 годам Корнаро оказался прикованным к постели тяжелейшими недугами. Ни лучшие врачи Италии, ни разнообразные лекарства не в силах были ему помочь. Все (в том числе и врачи) были уверены, что дни Корнаро сочтены. Однако нашелся врач, который вопреки професииональным предрассудкам того времени, предложил Корнаро периодическое строжайшее воздержание от пищи. И... произошло... чудо... Корнаро не умер. Более того, в течение года он избавился от всех своих недугов. На 83-м году жизни он написал свой первый трактат "Трактат об умеренной жизни". Затем написал еще несколько трактатов, последний в возрасте 95-ти лет. Умер Корнаро в Падуе столетним, однажды заснув в кресле и не проснувшись.
В этом историческом экскурсе нельзя не упомянуть и об английском враче Чайне (1671-1743 гг.), который сам прошел все круги ада, связанного с непомерным поеданием свиных котлет и пристрастием к элю. Доктор Чайн первым из врачей высказался за коренные реформы в питании и лечение болезней с помощью голодания.

И, конечно, следует упомянуть врача Фридриха Гофмана (1660-1742 гг.), который широко применял лечебное голодание, утверждая, что оно показано при полнокровии, подагрических, ревматических и катаральных явлениях, при апоплексии, цинге, кожных болезнях, злокачественных язвах и катарактах. Первым его правилом было: "При каждом заболевании пациенту лучше всего ничего не есть".

То же правило проповедовал и основоположник рациональной гигиены Х. Гуфепанд (1762-1836 гг.), написавший книгу "Макробиотика - искусство продлить человеческую жизнь". Он также рекомендовал больным не есть, "ибо сама природа отвращением человека в болезни к пище показывает, что мы не в состоянии в это время ее переварить".

----------


## Милана

В Америке длительное голодание с лечебной целью начал впервые применять в 1877 году доктор Эдуард Дьюи. Он утверждал, что при всех заболеваниях, сопровождающихся потерей аппетита, обложенным языком, больной не должен принимать пищу до тех пор, пока у него не появится аппетит и не очистится язык, что указывает на способность вновь усваивать пищу.

Доктор Э. Дьюи был сторонником лечебного голодания большой длительности. Некоторые его больные воздерживались от пищи в ожидании появления аппетита и очищения языка до 50-ти и даже более дней. Вслед за доктором Дьюи голодание с лечебной целью испытал на себе американский врач Таннер, который называл периодическое воздержание от пищи "эликсиром молодости".
"Уже во время прохождения курса медицинских наук, - писал Дьюи, - я стал сомневаться в эффективности медикаментов, но после окончания я сперва лечил обычными методами. Среди моих пациентов была девушка, больная тифом, которая инстинктивно требовала, чтобы ей разрешили голодать, так как всякая пища ей противна. Поскольку все, что она ела, вызывало у нее рвоту, мне пришлось разрешить ей голод. Девушка выздоровела. Этот случай побудил меня применять голодание и на других своих больных. Опыт и дальше убеждал меня в целительных свойствах лечебного голодания. Я все более стал полагаться на голодание и исключал из свое практики медикаменты".

----------


## Милана

Из интервью с профессором Николаевым:
- Юрий Сергеевич, но как Вы пришли к лечению с помощью голодания?
- В какой-то степени все произошло случайно. Я ведь по образованию врач-психиатр. Работал в психиатрической больнице. Был там ассистентом, наблюдал за больными шизофренией. В одну из моих задач входило кормление больных, впавших с состояние так называемого ступора. Это, знаете ли, что-то вроде приступа. Он мог длиться несколько дней. Ужасное состояние. Все мышцы сведены, зубы сжаты. Человек без сознания. Его приходилось кормить через нос. Вводить специальный зонд в желудок. И однажды подумалось: а что, если не кормить? Я ведь сам голодаю. И ничего со мной не происходит. В ту пору я уже знал и об ацидозном кризе, и об эндогенном питании, на которое переходит в конце концов организм. Вы понимаете, на самом деле человек и не голодает вовсе. Он полноценно питается. За счет ресурсов собственного организма. Этот процесс и называется эндогенным питанием. Когда ресурсы кончаются, а это может произойти через 3,4,5 недель - у каждого человека по-разному - лицо розовеет и у него появляется аппетит. Это и есть сигнал к окончанию лечебного голодания.

- Так вот, - продолжает профессор, - я решил рискнуть и одного из таких больных в состоянии ступора не кормил. На тумбочке у него стояли фрукты, какая-то простая пища, и произошла сенсация: на 7-й день ночью этот больной самостоятельно встал с постели и съел все то, что было на тумбочке. Этот случай получил широкую огласку в медицинской среде и стал известен за рубежом. А я же получил возможность для дальнейших экспериментов. Сыграло роль и то обстоятельство, что в клинике в отделении для алкоголиков лежал сын известного партийного деятеля Николая Булганина - Леонид. Он был безнадежен. Несколько раз его вытаскивали с того света врачи-реаниматологи. Отец прибегал к разным мерам, в том числе и к полной изоляции, но Леонид всеми правдами и неправдами добывал спиртное. Это было очень страшно. В минуту просветления он обратился ко мне с просьбой помочь. И клянусь Вам, я его вылечил. С помощью голодания. Впоследствии он окончил Академию Генерального штаба. Работал. Был нормальным и здоровым человеком. Именно его отец - Николай Булганин - в ту пору он был едва ли не первым человеком в государстве - и предоставил мне возможность получить место и лабораторию в Институте психиатрии Академии медицинских наук СССР. Я смог научно обосновать метод разгрузочно-диетической терапии и защитил докторскую диссертацию.

- Но речь идет о шизофрении. Вы же, Юрий Сергеевич, сегодня лечите от самых разных болезней...

- Все очень просто. Я очень быстро заметил, что параллельно с шизофренией люди, благодаря голоданию, избавляются от многих соматических заболеваний

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Но это всё описаны случаи довольно запущенные, когда болезни серьезны. Преданные ведут нормальный образ жизни и обычно до такого не доходят.

----------


## Милана

Я слышала,что в клинике Аударьи Дхамы  настоящая давка из ведущих здоровый образ жизни.

----------


## Милана

в 50 годах Советский ученый Ю. С. Николаев, Собрал большой опыт своих предшественников, разработал безопасные методики проведения голоданий. И Министерство здравоохранения СССР, наконец, одобрило голодание как официальный метод лечения и стало называть его разгрузочно-диетической терапией (РДТ).  С 1956 года академик Л. Н. Бакулев применял голодание при язвах желудка, сердечно сосудистых болезнях, Холецистите и панкриотите. Позднее в Москве в 1969 году вышел сборник «Проблемы лечебного голодания», в котором собрали огромный опыт многочисленных разработок десятков ученных.

----------


## Милана

В Действительности голодали многие звезды эстрады, шоу бизнеса, спортсмены, политики, и не только русские. Почитав биографии, понимаешь, что не голодал только ленивый, от Ксении Собчак, которая 5 дней голодала в итальянской клинике, до Никиты Джигурды. По словам самого Никиты  он избавился от вредных привычек, и стал голодать постепенно, со временем доведя голодание до 48 дней. За 48 дней он сбросил 32 килограмма. Голоданием избавился от астматической аллергии, язвы желудка (а у него она была на очень приличной стадии), доброкачественной опухоли и других болячек. При этом  почувствовал свое единство с окружающим миром. В  это время был необычайный творческий прорыв, написал множество стихов и песен, даже вышла книжка «Падение в любовь».

----------


## Милана

Эта статья была напечатана в еженедельнике  ЗОЖ  №5 за 2006 год

Миастения тяжелое, прогрессирующее заболевание приводящее к полной неподвижности больного  и  очень плохо поддающееся лечению. А вот Александр Николаевич Ситенко смог самостоятельно справиться с этими заболеванием.
Еженедельнику  «Здоровый образ жизни» я  очень обязан:   он помог мне выжить. И теперь  хочу вернуть свой долг – может быть мой краткий рассказ поможет кому-то так же, как мне помогли статьи в этой чудесной газете.

         В молодые годы я получил травму,  осложнившуюся газовой гангреной, что привело к ампутации обеих ног на уровне бедер.  Ходьбу на протезах  освоил  на таком уровне, который позволил получить полную социальную реабилитацию: я имею  возможность  с высокой нагрузкой работать в науке (моя специальность – протезирование, ортопедия и биомеханика),   заниматься общественной и административной  деятельностью.  серьезным бизнесом, заниматься  семьей, выполнять все дачные работы, много ездить по разным странам:   от Японии  и острова Окинава  на востоке - до почти  всех стран Европы на западе и севере. Несмотря на напряженную жизнь, до 55 лет я практически не болел: моя амбулаторная карточка имеет три  листика.

         Но в  октябре  2002 года   появились проблемы  - сначала утратило четкость зрение,  стало трудно дышать в положении лежа,  затем  резко снизилась сила жевательных  мыщц, до неузнаваемости изменился  голос, упали веки,  каждый день теряли силу скелетные мышцы. Начальный период  лечения  в военном госпитале (около недели) основывался на неправильном диагнозе, что осложнило мое состояние. Дальнейшие многочисленные консультации у специалистов в различных научных и лечебных учреждениях, всестороннее обследование, в том числе реакция на прозериновые пробы не оставили сомнения  -  миастения.

            Пришлось лечь в дневной стационар в Институте общей и неотложной хирургии, где меня продолжали обследовать и постепенно готовить к операции по удалению вилочковой железы.  Двигательная активность обеспечивалась приемом  калимина, суточная доза которого доходила до 5 таблеток. Во второй половине дня я покидал клинику и уезжал на работу. Активно собирал информацию об этой болезни и методах ее лечения.

         Миастения имеет своеобразную клиническую картину. В состоянии центральной нервной системы не обнаруживается патология, диагностируемая клинически либо лабораторно. Мышцы, при условии возбуждения их от внешних источников сигналов, также показывают свою способность к сокращению в широком силовом диапазоне. Но при благополучии основных звеньев нервно-мышечного аппарата  система из этих двух элементов в целом не работает. Более того, по какой-то до сих пор неустановленной   причине может возникать и постоянно прогрессировать мышечная слабость.

         В литературе приведены различные этиологические факторы миастении. Многие авторы считают, что миастения развивается при нарушении синтеза ацетилхолина. С середины ХХ столетия получали все большее распространение варианты теории, сутью которой являлась связь миастении с состоянием тимуса. Например, по мнению некоторых авторов тимус, изменивший свою структурно-функциональную организацию, вырабатывает курареподобные вещества, блокирующие нервномышечную передачу.

Изучая данные литературы постепенно пришел к выводу: единства во мнениях , что миастения возникает и развивается в зависимости от состояния тимуса, среди специалистов нет.

 Не обрадовали меня и полученные из научных журналов и Интернет  данные об отдаленных результатах оперативного лечения, о  длительности восстановительного периода и о последующем состоянии человека с иммунной  системой без тимуса.  Более того. некоторые авторы считают, что тимус – не причина, а орган-мишень при миастении,  либо указывают, что после тимэктомии состояние пациентов мало чем отличается от дооперационного, а при тщательном мониторинге  выясняется, что многие показатели даже резко ухудшаются.

 Самой  правдоподобной причиной возникновения этой болезни  мне казалось  появление  в организме веществ (антител), которые не связаны с состоянием тимуса, но при достижении определенной концентрации они  прерывают прохождение сигналов управления мышцами  по  каналам нервной системы. Причем нарушение нервно-мышечной передачи возникает, как указывают многие специалисты, на уровне постсинаптической мембраны, которая блокируется действием антител.

          Следовательно, и лечение необходимо основывать, прежде всего.  на выведении из организма этих веществ и устранении их появления на эндогенной основе. Сложилось такое представление, что миастения – это болезнь финальной стадии и формы, в которую переходят или которую создают другие разнотипные заболевания, предболезни, негативные воздействия. 
Состояние мое резко ухудшалось день ото дня, скелетные мышцы ослабли настолько, что вес собственных рук был  им  не под силу,  я  не мог удерживать в кистях даже легкие предметы,  на переход из положения лежа в положение сидя   требовалось 15-20 минут. Голос иногда исчезал полностью, не мог ничего жевать и т.п. Я покинул хирургический  институт и начал искать другие методы лечения, которые надо было применять не медля. Необходимо сказать, что некоторые доктора, особенно мой друг проф. Н.К. Голобородько,  поддерживали мой отказ от операции.

            Второго декабря, вечером,  решение о наиболее приемлемом  способе лечения пришло как озарение – надо голодать.

         На тот момент я имел некоторые общие познания  об этом лечебно-оздоровительном методе и небольшой собственный  опыт: двухдневное голодание до и шестидневное после операции, когда надо было сшить на моем бицепсе разорвавшееся  сухожилие. Мне это голодание было необходимо, чтобы исключить проблему посещения туалета после операции в условиях осложнившейся мобильности. Однако не прошло незамеченным , что заживление послеоперационных ран прошло быстрее, чем ожидалось. Да и мое общее самочувствие было хорошим. Затем в некоторых случаях, с другими пациентами, этот опыт был повторен, и также с хорошими результатами. Спустя много лет я нашел в литературе упоминание, что в своё время французский хирург Поше применял лечебное голодание в хирургической практике. Он рекомендовал голодание в пределах недели до и после операции. На основании большого клинического опыта Поше пришёл к выводу, что операции при голодании протекают гораздо легче, наркоз протекает благоприятнее, с меньшим количеством наркотиков и т. д         Вернемся к миастении. Пришедшее решение не  осталось только некоей  общей идеей. Надо было как можно четче определиться в том,  что и как я буду  делать или что не буду  делать  в ближайшие сорок дней  ( было ясно, что в моем случае необходимо сразу настраивать себя на длительный период голодания). Была сформирована та психологическая  установка, которая не только определяла в дальнейшем  мое поведение, но прежде всего сразу выключила чувство голода. На выполнение  каких-либо иных рекомендаций по    подготовке   к голоданию я не имел времени. Здесь важно отметить, что все это время вдвоем с женой мы жили в обустроенном загородном доме, где  были покой. полнейшая тишина и управляемая изолированность от мира.

            В ходе начавшегося с 3 декабря голодания пришлось постепенно отказался от приема всех лекарств , в том числе калимина : на пустой желудок он не допустим. Собрал всю имеющуюся у меня научную и популярную литературу по голоданию, которая стала моим регулярным и единственным чтением на весь период голодания, но самой нужной оказалась подборка из газет ЗОЖ, которую принес мой друг А.Т. Дуплякин, проводящий периодические голодания. Статьи специалистов либо тех, кто сам применял  этот метод,  давали мне  необходимую ориентировку и моральную поддержку.
  Состояние мое продолжало оставаться тяжелым, без существенных изменений со стороны мышечной системы до  конца  декабря. Иногда возникали сильнейшие позывы, подобные рвотным, но, естественно, без рвотных масс.  Даже выпитая вода не изливалась, но при этом я, почти утративший способность нормально говорить, непроизвольно издавал такой нечеловеческой силы рев, что жена говорила, что из меня исходят бесы.  Тяжесть  моего состояния можно показать на таком примере. Однажды ночью моя голова запрокинулась так, что я не мог нормально дышать и начал задыхаться. Мышцами  шеи изменить положение головы я  не мог,  руки до головы не поднимались, мышцы тела не позволяли перекатиться на бок и поменять позу, а голоса, чтобы позвать, также не было. Я чувствовал, что приходит тот момент, про который говорят примерно так – «Ну, это все». Почуяв неладное, Наталья проснулась,  и спасла.

            Перелом наступил внезапно  31-го декабря, на  двадцать девятый день голодания,  приблизительно в  18 часов. Сначала возникло слабенькое непроизвольное подергивание в отдельных мышцах, затем по телу прокатились несколько раз волны мышечной дрожи, сначала слабые , потом все сильнее. .Я замер, вслушиваясь в эти ощущения. А потом,  лежа на спине, сделал движение, совершенно недоступное на протяжении всей болезни - я поднял вверх руки,  повторил это движение несколько раз. Затем  без особого труда   сел. Стало ясно, что в мышцы возвращается  управление. Осторожно, боясь что-то сорвать, сделал несколько разнообразных движений – все получилось, хотя слабость атрофировавшихся за два с половиной месяца мышц была ощутимой.

            С этого момента тело просило движений, я с радостью периодически их делал на протяжении всего дня, но энергии хватало только на несколько десятков осторожных поднятий и опусканий рук. Я колеблюсь, можно ли прекратить голодание раньше срока, который сам себе установил. Четвертого января, на тридцать четвертый день голодания,  принимаю решение в пользу двигательной активности, т.е. начинаю выходить из голодания, хотя  до намеченного срока  в сорок дней остается совсем немного. Главное, что смущает - нет чувства голода, т.е. одного из  условий, когда следует завершать   голодание. Но мышцы просят калорий, и я начинаю добавлять в воду свежевыжатый сок сначала из одного  апельсина на день, потом  двух, и так  три дня на разбавленных соках.   Четвертый день  начал с овощного «супчика»:  листик капусты,   отваренный в воде. Во второй половине дня – немножко отваренной свеклы. В общем,  делая все по описанным в литературе методикам с корректировками  по собственным ощущениям,  удалось запустить работу желудка  без особых проблем.

             Благодаря голоданию  удалось добиться главного – в основном восстановить иннервацию всех мышц  -  и теперь я мог делать любые, недавно недоступные движения, говорить с привычным тембром, иметь нормально открытые глаза . Плюс к этому все другие эффекты голодания  -  суперподвижность в суставах, снижение веса на 16 килограммов, исчезновение различных мелких дерматозов, радость от простейшей пищи.  Необычайно легко стало ходить.
 Дальнейшее лечение  продолжилось в клинике Института патологии позвоночника и суставов  им. проф.  М.И. Ситенко, где мне был назначен  общеукрепляющий  массаж
    27 января 2003 года я вышел на работу и с тех пор веду привычный образ жизни: с рабочим режимом,  свойственным  руководителю научно-производственного объединения, с активным отдыхом, с работой в выходные дни в своем саду-огороде и столярной мастерской.
 Миастения – тяжелое заболевание, при котором  применять лечебное голодание весьма непросто, в литературе я не нашел упоминаний о таком применении.  Но мне оно помогло и  я хочу сообщить об этом случае тем, кто ищет методы  излечения от этого недуга.

                                                                       Александр Николаевич Ситенко

----------


## Милана

Важнейший вклад в научные основы и практику лечебного голодания были сделаны в 50-70-х годах прошлого века проф. Ю.С. Николаевым, который 25 лет возглавлял отделение лечебного голодания в Московском НИИ психиатрии.

----------


## Милана

Известно, что по показателям заболеваемости врачи стоят на одном из первых мест среди профессиональных групп населения. Применение голодания в первую очередь среди медицинских работников, страдающих тяжёлыми недугами, могло бы стать наилучшей пропагандой этого метода восстановления здоровья. А пока, по словам одного из апологетов здорового образа жизни, ситуация такова, что наиболее рьяно выступают против лечебного голодания те, кто ни разу в жизни не пропустил обеда. 

Одну из причин, тормозящих широкое распространение метода, Г.А. Войтович видит в том, что мировой фармацевтической мафии, производящей и сбывающей тысячи тонн препаратов, метод голодания совершенно невыгоден. В книге эксперта ВООЗ, французского проф. Луи Броуэра «Фармацевтическая и продовольственная мафия» (2002 г.) раскрыты многие механизмы  антиздравохранительной деятельности фармацевтических концернов ради создания и расширения  рынков сбыта своей продукции. Продукции, для потребления которой нужны только больные люди. На своем содержании эта мафия имеет многочисленную армию практикующих врачей и не жалеет денег для ее постоянного пополнения. Будут ли такие врачи (по сути агенты  фармацевтического бизнеса) рекомендовать голодание.или заботиться об уменьшении количества больных?

----------


## Милана

Про то,что голодание лечит фактически всё,написано очень много,но вот такую статью я увидела впервые.
Статья с форума "Особые дети" про то,как голоданием вылечили ДЦП:
http://osobyedeti.0pk.ru/viewtopic.php?id=56
Филонов Сергей Иванович.
Лечение ДЦП голоданием
Я хотел бы в оригинале привести уникальную методику Шиловых, лечение детей с церебральной патологией, с помощью лечебного голодания и применением специальной гимнастики.

Уникальный случай в медицинской практике: родители, не будучи специалистами, вылечили свою дочь от детского церебрального паралича. Я давно слышал об этой интересной, уникальной методике, но, к сожалению, никак не мог её найти. Пока моя пациентка, которая сама столкнулась с церебральными проблемами у своей дочери, помогла найти мне эту информацию. Когда она проходила у нас на Алтае курс сухого лечебного голодания, она меня постоянно спрашивала: «Как же голодание может помочь моей дочери при этой патологии? Я понимаю, как люди лечат ожирение, понимаю, почему голодание помогает при бронхиальной астме, но какие лечебные механизмы могут помочь при данной патологии?» .

Известно, что причиной церебральной патологии у детей является повреждение определенных зон мозга, которые развиваются на ранних этапах беременности, когда мозг только начинает формироваться, в процессе родов, когда ребенок проходит через родовые пути, или после рождения, в первые годы своей жизни. Нам известно, что нервная ткань восстановлению не подлежит.

Но оказывается, что при определённых условиях в нашей нервной системе включается уникальный механизмы «замещения и восстановления».

То есть в нашей нервной системе включаются в работу резервные нервные центры, которые могут полностью компенсировать работу повреждённых.Так вот во время проведения голодания и запускаются эти уникальные механизмы. Путем стимуляции физиологической регенерации, включением компенсаторных возможностей организма и активирования пластичности мозга, процессы, происходящие во время голодания, создают в организме больного с церебральной патологией новое функциональное состояние, которое открывает возможности для более быстрого моторного и психического развития ребенка. Так же во время голодания может частично происходить стимуляция репарации нервной ткани за счёт появления костномозговых стромальных клеток и тем самым способствовать функциональному восстановлению поврежденного мозга, чем объясняется хороший эффект при лечении больных с последствиями черепно-мозговых травм.

Сейчас для лечения этой патологии есть много самых современных лекарств. Но мы прекрасно знаем, что у многих детей с церебральной патологией возникают судороги. Это, пожалуй, самое неприятное диагностическое сочетание. Но мало кто задумывается, что во многих случаях мы сами стимулируем появление судорог приемом большого количества препаратов с целью стимуляции нервной системы. Есть ещё один ключевой момент: больные с церебральной патологией в сочетании с судорогами очень плохо поддаются восстановительному лечению; кроме того, при наличии судорог врачи обычно опасаются назначать больному ребенку некоторые необходимые для лечения процедуры, такие как ЛФК, массаж, физиотерапия, иглорефлексотерапия и др.

Во время голодания происходит полное очищение организма от побочных действий препаратов, и восстановление нормальной работы мозговых рецепторов.

Я, конечно, не хочу утверждать, что голодание может полностью исцелить всех больных ДЦП, но положительный эффект выражен всегда. Он индивидуален и зависит от множества причин. Но очень часто даже небольшое улучшение, которого, увы, нельзя добиться другими методами, дает ребенку возможность социально адаптироваться. При незначительных повреждениях и вовремя начатом лечении больного ребенка можно привести к норме.

История семьи Шиловых.

Сразу после рождения Ани Шиловой врачи поставили молодых маму и папу перед фактом: ваш ребенок никогда не будет ходить. Родители Катерина и Владимир лечили девочку не только в своих омских клиниках, но и в Москве — столичные профессора также не смогли поставить ребенка на ноги.

Никто не верит, что 10 лет назад Аню навсегда приговорили к инвалидной коляске. Врачебная ошибка во время родов привела к нарушению работы центральной нервной системы. Диагноз — детский церебральный паралич — поверг родителей в ужас. У ребенка совсем не двигалась правая ручка и ножка, а впоследствии оказалась, что у Ани сильная заторможенность психического и речевого развития. По словам Екатерины Шиловой, «Аня ко всему безразлично относилась: бездейственное тело, лежит спокойно день и ночь».

Продав квартиру и все, на чем можно выручить необходимые для лечения деньги, Катерина и Владимир отправились с ребенком к московским профессорам. За несколько лет они объездили десяток известных институтов и клиник, перепробовали уйму методик, но улучшения не наступало. Врачи брались за лечение, но не обещали результатов. «Надейтесь только на себя, будете заниматься — будет улучшение», — так, по словам Владимира, советовали доктора.

Разочаровавшись в традиционной медицине, родители решили заняться здоровьем дочки сами. Сначала упор сделали на физические упражнения. Катерина — бывшая гимнастка – придумала их сама. Главное правило — ни дня без тренировок. Через некоторое время Аня могла уже не только ходить, но даже бегать и прыгать. Девочка практически догнала своих сверстников в физическом развитии, но отставала в психическом. Нужно было привести в порядок ее центральную нервную систему.

Здесь первая роль принадлежала Владимиру, обладающему большим опытом лечебного голодания. Постепенно время пищевого воздержания возросло до 16 дней подряд. Тогда родители решились на «сухую голодовку». Режим был прост — пять дней Аня обходилась без еды и воды, затем — пятидневный перерыв, и все начиналось сначала. Девочка стала реагировать на шутки, а после каскадной «сухой голодовки» Аня стала намного смышленее. Прогресс в ее развитии родителей просто ошеломил. Владимир и Катерина решили отдать дочку в школу. Аня прошла все тесты и поступила сразу во второй класс.
Сейчас Аннушке 14 лет. Физически и умственно чувствует себя превосходно. С положения стоя может сделать «мостик», поднявшись в исходное положение. В ежедневном распорядке — пробежки по набережной. Летом — плавание (рядом с папой). В школе — круглая отличница.

Папа Ани уверен: «Думаем, ничто не должно помешать ей и дальше с успехом грызть гранит науки. Да, нам с женой досталась жестокая задача — лечить у дочери церебральный паралич. Как мы решили ее — покажет время. А пока все симптомы диагноза того страшного времени исчезли. Надеемся, навсегда!»

Теперь подробно рассмотрим методику Шиловых, описанную папой Ани, Владимиром Михайловичем. Целительно-очищающая на астрально-физическом уровне, концептуально-методическая программа.

Э М И С — А Г Р О: Экстремальная Мобилизация Иммунной Системы и Астрально — Генетических Резервов Организма

Это путь, выводящий человечество из лабиринта многовековых, ортодоксальных заблуждений и проблем, созданных алчностью, соперничеством, жестокостью, слабодушием и недоумением. Это выход из техногенного тупика к здоровью, долголетию, мудрости, умиротворению, духовным ценностям, к здравомыслию! Это шанс обрести дружеский союз Души и тела, при котором все задачи разрешимы, а ошибки исправимы! Это доступ к информационному полю, в котором есть ответы на любые вопросы! Это эра Водолея, без (долгожданного) конца света! Это духовный бюджет на ближайшие сто лет ! Многие семьи, столкнувшись с Церебральной Проблемой и узнав о нашем опыте, просят им поделиться, надеясь или полагая, что тоже решат её. Будем сердечно рады, если подобная уверенность не окажется наивным заблуждением, поэтому ради тех редких триумфальных случаев, в которых родители будут сильнее жестоких обстоятельств и победят ЦП, без очной подготовки, мы утоляем информационный голод любознательным. Своеобразное вторжение в нашу личную жизнь не означает «товарищество по несчастью». Ни в сочувствии, ни в похвалах, ни в комплиментах нет нужды. Не сетуя на судьбу, но благодаря её за испытания, Анна, Катя, Владимир, а также коты Барсюн и Филя являются счастливой семьёй! Чего и вам желаем!

Суть методики

Полная и всеобщая мобилизация иммунной системы любого млекопитающего организма самым активным образом происходит при абсолютном воздержании от пищи, а порою и воды. Сроки и способы этого добровольного, сознательного, экстремального режима существования зависят от степени тяжести заболевания или иной проблемы. Человеческая анатомия, имея высочайшую степень живучести и саморегуляции, отнюдь не рассчитана на химические препараты. Она самодостаточна и совершенна для того, чтобы решать сложные головоломки, связанные со здоровьем. Своими изобретениями (в том числе и лекарств) человечество, где-то облегчило свой жизненный цикл, а в чём-то понесло невосполнимые потери, скажем в продолжительности пребывания на физическом уровне, как в прочем силе и выносливости. Сегодня, гомо-сапиенс обречён на пожизненную борьбу с Вакуумным Вирусом Бездуховности; за свои заблуждения, за жадность, агрессию, похоть, кровопролития и прочие грехи, (даже своих предков), не совместимые с разумным, духовным образом благоденствующего здравия.

Микробы ВВБ, подобно туберкулёзной палочке Коха, присутствуют в каждом из нас, но в каком количестве, насколько активированы, прогрессируют ли? Видно по делам и поступкам нашим. На глубочайшую чистку Души и тела, более всего, способен его величество ПОСТ, сопровождаемый искренним покаянием, как минимум, до слёзоизлияния. Усомнившимся в вышеизложенном способе решения всех земных трудностей можно испытать его на себе, либо объективно взглянуть на совершавших духовный подвиг и убедиться, что в них пресловутый ВВБ не имеет никакого шанса на злоплодящее развитие.
Доброжелательные, чистые помыслы, уважение к своему и постороннему организму, бережное отношение к природе, к её животворным источникам энергии, преданная, бескорыстная дружба с её величеством — Совестью не дадут и шелохнуться гнусным бактериям вируса.

Любая болезнь — это наказание за невежество, пренебрежение к себе и окружающей среде, за дурные поступки, оставшиеся безнаказанными по человеческим законам, за помыслы и намерения, не соответствующие благочестивому, миротворческому житию, и за многое другое.

Если же недуг, несчастье, трудность, тяжкая утрата возникли на ровном, безупречно — добропорядочном месте, значит, на этом отрезке жизни пора сдавать своеобразный экзамен, перед выполнением определённой миссии. К примеру, нам с супругой досталась жестокая задача по решению Детской Церебральной Проблемы, возникшей у дочки при родовой травме. Как мы её решили? Хорошо или отлично — рассудит время. А пока мы счастливы видеть бегающую, прыгающую, расцветающую, жизнерадостную деву, с отличием переходящую из класса в класс. Кровоизлияние в головной мозг и плавающий тромб (диагноз того времени) «уплыли», исчезли навсегда, благодаря временному абсолютному воздержанию от пищи, родительской солидарности в постах и пространству любви, в котором чадо и поныне пребывает.

Сегодня, на достаточно просветлённом этапе своего существования, мы с женой, по мере сил и опыта, помогаем избранным нуждающимся, преодолевать их сложные препятствия на пути к здоровью, умиротворению и благообразию. Из всех обращений за помощью первоочерёдностью обладают, конечно же, родители проблемных детей, но из сотен писем, пришедших после нескольких статей об Анином исцелении, горько осознавать, что эпистолярно (т.е. перепиской) ДЦП не победить. Пришлось всех уведомить, что шанс на реабилитацию у детей с этим зловещим диагнозом, при решении воспользоваться нашей методикой, может появиться только при очной встрече и обучении кого-либо из родственников ребёнка. Борьба — работа предстоит трудная, нудная, непрерывная, долгая (в зависимости от степени тяжести церебральной проблемы и смышлености покаявшихся родителей). Подобное испытание тестирует и обнаруживает у папы с мамой либо истинную любовь, готовую к трудностям и самопожертвованию, либо показную. Стажировка, с объёмом информации на три месяца, занимает 5 — 7 дней. Усвоить придётся три основных фактора, которые останавливают прогрессирование симптомов и приводят к регрессу недуга по всему фронту страданий больного:
•Сухое лечебное голодание и влажное лечебное голодание. Абсолютное воздержание от пищи с употреблением чистой воды — «сырой способ». Без воды — «сухой».
•Поиск ошибочных убеждений (родительских и прародительских). Постоянная, внутренняя борьба с негативными эмоциями. Искреннее покаяние, до слёзоизлияния. За что? Вам виднее.
•Непрерывная, жёсткая гимнастика с индивидуальным комплексом упражнений, составленным Екатериной Николаевной. С последним словом аббревиатуры ДЦП я не согласен, ибо оно приговаривает, словно гвоздём прибивает больного к ложу своим обречённым звучанием. Рекомендую произносить эту напасть более щадяще и лаконично по отношению к страдающему: Церебральная проблема. Её происхождение совсем не обязательно связывать с детством, а прилагательное «неизлечимая» становится просто лишним, поскольку проблему следует решать.
Абсолютное воздержание от пищи.

Сроки и условия пребывания в экстремальном, целительном режиме. Если речь идёт о ребёнке, не зависимом от лекарственных препаратов, то при минимальном возрасте в один год можно начинать с «сырого», восьмидневного срока. Если же вышеназванная зависимость существует, то очищать организм следует с двух суточного воздержания.
И все-таки будет разумней перечислить конкретные примеры из опыта родителей, на глазах которых и вместе с которыми дети благополучно переносили от 16-ти до 30-ти суток «сырого» воздержания, консультируясь со мной по телефону. Хотя подвиг длинною в месяц наша дочка Анна свет Владимировна совершила вместе со мной и Екатериной без телефонных консультаций, при непосредственном участии.

•Давид. Возраст — 7 мес.— 8 «сырых» дней. 9 мес. — 12 «сыр.» дн. 1 год — 16 д.
•Илья— 4 года— 8 «сыр.» дн. 4 года 3 мес.— «сух.» каскадная 3 через 3 в т. мес.
•Катя — 4 года — 16 «сыр.» дн. 4 года 3мес. — 22 «сыр.» дня.
•Миша — 4 года 8 мес. — 16 «сыр.» дн. 5 лет 2 мес. — «сух.» каск. 4 ч. 4 в т.м.
•Катенька— 1 год 3 мес. — 16 «сыр.» дн. 1 год 6 мес. — «сух.» каск. 3 ч. 3 в т.м.
•Карина — 3 года 8 мес. — 18 «сыр.» 4 года 2 мес. — 3 ч. 3 в т.м. 4г. 8м.-22 «с.»
•Арина — 3г.— 16 «с.» дн. 3г.4м.-3 ч. 3 в т.м. 3г. 8м.-4 ч. 4 в т. м.
•Роман — 5 лет — 16 «сырых» дн.
•Ольга — 13 лет — 16 «с.» дн.
•Сашенька — 4 года 10 мес. — 16 «сыр.» дн.
•Денис — 3 г. 4 м. — 16 «с.» дн.
•Леночка — 1 год 5мес. — 14 «с.» дн.
•Влад — 11лет — 16 «с.» дн. 11 лет 4 мес. — 20 «с.» дн.
•Катюша. — 4 г. 2 м. — 18 «с.» дн. 5 лет — 24 «с.» дня.
•Светлана — 14 лет — 5 через 5 «сухая» каскадная в течение месяца.
•Эльвир — 3 года — 16 «с.» дн.
•Людмила — 15 лет — 5 ч. 5 «сух.» в т. м.
•Марина — 4 года — 12 «с.» дней. 
Имена некоторых девочек изменены. У всех перечисленных героев и героинь, с первого же курса, наблюдались очевидные реабилитационные улучшения, порой с неожиданными положительными результатами, но это отдельный разговор.
Перед тем, как лаконично поведать о нашем входе и правильном выходе из режима абсолютного воздержания от пищи, хочется ответить на часто задаваемые вопросы: а всем ли это нужно? С каких пор возникает острая необходимость постится? Как можно спокойно взирать на худеющего ребёнка?

Начну с последнего. Я отнюдь не призываю в целительном процессе к равнодушию или невозмутимости. Переживайте, страдайте, «выпадайте в осадок» «слезопролитием», только не в присутствие дитя своего. Это и есть, если хотите, душевные муки, очищающие, дезактивирующие её «родимую», а заодно помогающие реабилитироваться любимой «кровинке».

На первые же два отвечу, что всё зависит от уровня и роста духовных потребностей, при которых желания, как минимум, не противоречат божьим заповедям, (для атеистов) чистой совести. Полностью солидарен с мнением авторитетного специалиста в области лечебного голодания , что при его правильном проведении и выходе всем было только лучше. О себе могу без ложной скромности сказать, что, не имея особых претензий к телу и здоровью, после восьми дней без пищи и воды (в сухую), стал «пописывать» стихи, которые по художественному и философскому уровню вполне годятся для публикации. Так что будьте здоровы не «бровьми», а душой и телом «союзны»!
Наш опыт пребывания без пищи «всырую» и «всухую», с каких продуктов начинали питание, что ощущали, следует воспринимать не как инструкцию или рекомендацию, а как исповедь, поскольку ответственность за принятое решение повторить прочитанное возлагается только на Вас.

Начнём с 8-ми дневного «сырого» воздержания, который по результатам можно уже отнести к целительному. Условия этого режима без пищи мы соблюдали по системе йогов и по Малахову; то есть употребляли только чистую, не газированную воду, ежедневно промывали тёплой водой кишечник, заливая себе по 2 литра, Анечке — 1,5л; носили (и носим) нижнее бельё из хлопка, находились как можно дольше на свежем воздухе, избегали прямого попадания солнечных лучей. С 4-го дня не смотрели телевизор, делали пробежки, занимались всеми хоз. делами. У Нюрочки уменьшилось косоглазие, стало более редким подёргивание глазных яблок, прошёл энурез, появился стабильный, ежедневный стул, прибавилась скорость в движениях и мышлении. Тенденция к регрессии болезни была слишком очевидна, чтобы прекращать дальнейшее «издевательство» над ребёнком и собой. Кстати, Катюша, та, что не выходила «на берег крутой», которая вообще от дома далеко не отходила, избавилась от «букета» женских, болезненных проблем.

Через четыре месяца, в начале лета, мы отправились в экстремальное «путешествие» за здоровьем на 16 дней, соблюдая те же условия, добавив лишь лежание на тёплой земле. Потом были 4 через 4 «всухую» в течение месяца; 5 через 5 (аналогично), «24 »всырую« и последняя, во время поста, перед Пасхой — 30 »сырых" суток.

О том, как мы выходили из голодного состояния, поведаю чуть ниже, а пока расскажу о поведение Анюты во время 24-дневного «подвига», который она совершила одна. Нам дела не позволяли составить ей компанию. На 7-й или 8-й день, самостоятельно поднявшись с утра пораньше и приняв водные процедуры, наша героиня уселась за учебный стол и, воображая себя учительницей английского языка, часа 3 занималась с куклами, потом имитируя Екатерину, как методиста по жёсткой гимнастике, обрушила свой приступ трудолюбия на тех же кукол. От дневного сна напрочь отказалась. Весь день напролёт «трудоголик» находился в процессе телодвижения. Матери едва удалось к часу ночи уложить неутомимую работницу спать. Так продолжалось до вечера 21-го дня. Угомонившись и уснув к 23-м часам, дочь в последующие 3 суток вставала только по малой нужде и на промывку кишечника.

После этой «эпопеи» у Ани настолько улучшилось зрение, что пришлось менять очки, а после 30-дневной и вовсе перестала их одевать. Кстати, когда закончилась последняя, на 3 или 4 день входа в режим питания, мы ещё раз поразились её неутомимостью и выносливостью, застав в четвёртом часу ночи на кухне за нарезкой капустных листьев и кочерыжки. Мать оставила эти атрибуты для тренировки по хозяйственной сноровке (капустные блюда нам употреблять было ещё нельзя) и незаметно отошла ко сну раньше всех. Я, не заглянув ни в спальню, ни на кухню, тоже «отрубился».

Проснувшись под утро и направившись в санузел, вижу горящий на кухне свет, открываю дверь, а там за столом сидит «стахановка», старательно шинкуя капустный лист. Ошпаренный адреналином, спрашиваю: «Ты это ела?» Отвечает не прерываясь: «Нет». «А сколько времени, знаешь»? «Скоро закончу», — говорит она. «Бегом марш в постель»! Сотрясает «пространство любви» мой крик, хотя понимаю, что в ней произошли очередные перемены к лучшему, на что-то необратимо-позитивное дерёт глотку строгий отец. И воспылало стыдом сердце моё. Каюсь! Каюсь! Каюсь! Ведь это далеко не самый яркий пример приступов несправедливого отношения к нашей девочке. О, как же дети могут всё прощать?! Неужто мы детьми когда-то были?..

Самовозрождённое Я.
Выход из водо — воздушного режима питания, без преувеличения, можно назвать новым рождением, поскольку радостное возбуждение от внутренней чистоты, от более ярких красок окружающей среды, от физического ощущения молекул принимаемой пищи, её вкуса, аромата, от неизбывной любви к «ближнему своему», от большего миропонимания, маленьких открытий, творческих замыслов, выловленных в информационном пространстве, сложно выразить иначе, чем «самовозрождение».

Примечательно ещё и то, что все физические страдания, связанные с обострённой болью неблагополучных органов во время поста, стираются из памяти напрочь, либо удаляются за «горизонты» подсознания. О дискомфортном состоянии всего «биоаппарата» почему-то забываешь. Когда сознание подсказывает: «Не пора ли вновь навестить Астральное измерение и засвидетельствовать ему своё почтение», или перефразирует поговорку любителей «горячительного»: «Что-то стало холодать, не пора ли голодать», с радостью, без долгих раздумий, принимаешь предложение «на ура». У Анны свет Владимировны перед очередным постом от избытка чувств как-то вырвалось: «Да здравствует голодовка»! Что полностью соответствовало нашему с Катей настроению.

Формулировку «Астральное измерение», коли проговорился, прокомментирую коротко. Считаю, что при существовании астрального пространства есть и астральное время, по закону которого живут невидимые частицы, тела, субстанции и мн. др., питающиеся такими же невидимыми энергиями, исходящими из космоса, от солнца, воздуха, воды, земли, растений, животных и людей. Поэтому, прекращая «ублажать» бренное тело вкусной и здоровой пищей, на которую после радушного приёма, провожая, почему-то смотреть не хочется, человек становится зависимым от выше перечисленных «горюче-несмазочных материалов». В Астральном измерении продуктивней размышляется, глубже понимается суть вещей и явлений, быстрее находятся ответы на сложные вопросы, более активно и свободно развивается творческая мысль, «информационное поле» более доступно и осязаемо. Речь идёт, конечно, о длительном «воздержании», начиная от 16 дн. влажного голодания, либо 8 дней сухого. Должен сказать, что некоторые изложенные ощущения субъективны и появились не с первого раза. Самые длительные периоды моего существования без пищи, в «сырую» — 30 суток, не прерывно в «сухую» — 14.

Последовательность перечисленных продуктов и блюд, при правильном, 8-ми дневном, выходе из целительно-очищающего режима, в данном списке, соответствует нашему 16-ти дневному сухому голоданию.

1-ый день.

•Обезжиренный или 1% кефир — 50 — 100гг. Через 1 час.
•Полуразбавленный, свежевыжатый морковный сок — 50% сока на 50% чистой воды. 100 — 150 гг. Через 1 час — обезжиренный. кефир — 100 — 150 гг. Через 2 часа — не разбавленный, свежевыжатый морковный сок — 100 — 150 гг.
•Далее, с интервалами в 2 часа, по 150 — 200 гг., в течение дня, чередуя, не забывая, в промежутках, про чистую, не газированную воду, принимаем только обозначенную жидкость. «Финишируя» перед сном кефиром, отдыхаем до утра.
•Со 2-го по 9 день включительно принимаем за правило; с утра — морковный сок, перед сном — кефир.
Позволю себе расчувствоваться и представить Вашему критическому сознанию одно из «рифмосплетений», возникшее на 2-е утро самовозрождения, дабы хоть как— то выразить полноту эмоций и необузданную радость (возможно творческой) жизни.

2-й день.

•Свежевыжатый морковный сок — 150 — 200 гг. Через 2 часа кефир обезжиренный 200 — 250 грамм.

•Через 2 часа отварные: морковь, свекла, объёмом, равным 2-му блюду. в) Через 3 часа свежие фрукты: персики, бананы, яблоки, с интервалами в 1 час. На ужин: свеклу, морковь отварные. За 1 — 1,5 часа до сна — кефир 1% жирности.
3-й день.

•Кроме вышеперечисленного добавляем: мандарины, апельсины, сливы, виноград.
•Овощное блюдо без соли, б. масла, острых приправ, капусты, картошки и баклажан.
•В дальнейшем, промежуток времени, между употреблением блюд, 4-х часовой.
4-й день.

•В рацион добавляем отварные крупы: гречку, рис без соли с подсолнечным маслом.
•Овощное блюдо со свежей капустой; не солёное, с нерафирированным подсолнечным маслом,
•Фрукты любые, по вкусу, из имеющихся в продаже.
•На ночь, кефир до 3,5% жир.
5-й день.
Кроме вышеназванного. все молочные продукты за исключением: сливок, сметаны, сливочного масла. В овощное блюдо добавляем картофель, баклажаны, немного соли, хотя считается, чем позже начинаешь употреблять соль при «выходе», тем положительней результат целительного процесса, и это правда.

6-й день.

•Напоминаю о свежевыжатом морк. соке на голодный желудок, с утра и кефире перед сном. Добавочные молочные продукты, сливки, сметана.
•Первые и вторые блюда из любых круп, на подсолнечном масле, естественно без мяса.
•Ни каких консервантов, киселей, компотов, чая, мучных изделий до 9-го дня не принимаем.
7-й день.

•Добавочно: сливочное масло, мёд, орехи, салат из свежей капусты. Порции, всей принимаемой пищи, меньше тех, к которым привыкли до поста.
•Ни какой инициативы в преждевременном приёме того или иного продукта, в разнообразии соков, быть не может.
В Новосибирске доброжелательная бабушка подсунула любимому внуку, в тайне от мамы, которая у нас стажировалась, сок свежей свеклы и жареную рыбу. Это было на 2-й или 3-й день «выхода» из 13-ти дневного «сыр.» воздержания. В результате, 4-х летний мальчик, с ещё не восстановившимся, но уже нарушенным пищеварением, несколько дней кричал от дикой боли,

8-й день.

•Отварная, не жирная рыба, варёные птичьи яйца, словом всё, кроме хлеба, мяса животных, птиц и жареных блюд.
•На 9-й день кушаем всё, что Душа пожелает, которая возможно в пище стала поразборчивей Монтиньяка, с некоторыми советами по раздельному питанию, становится интересен.
Из тетради отзывов.

После встречи с Владимиром Михайловичем и Екатериной, у меня появилась стойкая вера, что я помогу своей дочке стать здоровой. Когда мы ездили по разным врачам и целителям, в душе была только надежда, что кто-то нам поможет. Но никто нам не поможет, кроме нас самих. В этом я убедилась после того, как мы прошли первый курс 16-ти дневной «сырой» голодовки. Положительные результаты проявились сразу. Ребёнок стал намного спокойней. Не стало постоянных вечерних капризов. Дочка стала лучше засыпать и крепче спать. А индивидуальный Катин подход в упражнениях делает просто чудеса. Таких результатов мы не смогли достичь за три года лечения. А здесь, за три месяца, ребёнок менялся на глазах. Укрепились мышцы, практически не стало перекрёста ног. Катюша стала лучше держать спинку и не так часто запрокидывать головку. Дочка стала лучше делать шаг, поднимает ножку, сгибая её в колене. Раньше, она просто тащила ножки за собой и могла пройти не больше 10-ти метров без отдыха, при этом пока ещё приходится придерживать за подмышки, но это только начало. Я уверена, что всё у нас получится.

Огромное спасибо Владимиру Михайловичу и Кате за эту уверенность, до этого никто не мог дать мне эту веру. Спасибо им за то, что они своим примером и своим трудом, помогают нам сделать здоровым, нашего, самого любимого человечка, не только физически, но и духовно. И мы тоже стараемся не отставать от дочки, лечим своё тело и душу.

Арефьева Любовь.

Кате нашей было 1 год 3 мес., когда мы пришли к Шиловым; Екатерине Николаевне и Владимиру Михайловичу. Она не умела сидеть, стоять, ходить, не держала голову, в руках ничего не держала, рассеянный взгляд, не улыбалась, кушала плохо, были приступы.
Начали мы по совету Владимира Михайловича с голодовки, «сырой» — 8 дней. Катя хорошо переносила голод, хотя очень мало пила воды. Мы пошли ещё на 8 дней, то есть, в общей сложности, на 16 дн. На 13-й день у нас был «кризис» по поводу приступов.
После голодовки у нас совсем прошли приступы, (речь идёт об эписиндроме). Катя начала улыбаться, даже в голос смеяться. Взгляд стал осмысленным, следящим за движущимися объектами, кушать стала хорошо, стала сосать из бутылочки (не было сосательного рефлекса), нормализовался стул. 16-ти дневной голодовкой мы остались довольны. Потом начали заниматься с Екатериной Николаевной гимнастикой.
Через 3 месяца мы начали вторую голодовку, «сухую» каскадную — 3 дня, через 3, в течение месяца, то есть получалось 15 дней сухого.

Между голоданиями была гимнастика. Результаты 2-й голодовки и гимнастики с грузом, заметны. Катя сидит, спину держит, немного покачиваясь, но сидит сама продолжительное время, стоит на ногах, пытается делать шаги, протягивает руки, когда зовёшь, и сразу старается вставать, тянется к игрушкам, улыбается, смеётся, когда играешь с ней, поворачивается на голос, сама держит бутылочку и сосёт из неё. Катя стала в руках и ножках сильнее, спинка крепче держится. То есть хочу сказать, что гимнастика очень хорошо в этом помогает. Мы надеемся на хорошие результаты наших занятий. Катюша будет ходить и всё будет хорошо, конечно же, благодаря внимательному отношению Екатерины Николаевны и Владимира Михайловича.
Спасибо им за их благородный труд.
Мы, родители Летушева Ильи, хотим выразить благодарность Шиловым, Кате и Владимиру Михайловичу за их чуткое отношение к нашему сыну. Методика Катиных занятий гимнастикой, на самом деле уникальна. Мы с Ильёй ездили в разные города. Были в Новосибирске, Москве, Санкт-Петербурге. И у нас в Омске занимались с различным инструкторами и массажистами, но нигде не сталкивались с таким комплексом упражнений, как у Кати. За время наших занятий (мы занимаемся 4 месяца) Илья стал намного легче и свободнее владеть своим телом, у него улучшились двигательные функции. Он стал в положении стоя крепко опираться на ноги, научился приседать, и при лёгкой поддержке он легко и просто поднимается в положение стоя. Очень хорошо укрепляются мышцы спины, лёжа на животе, он высоко поднимает голову и грудную клетку, пытается встать на четвереньки. В положении сидя он стал лучше удерживаться. Если раньше он сразу падал набок, то теперь старается балансировать своим телом.

Помимо гимнастики мы провели два курса лечебного голодания. Первое было влажное и составило 8 дней. За это время у него произошла хорошая чистка организма, даже шёл песок несколько дней, хотя на почки, до того, ни когда у нас не было жалоб. А вторая голодовка у нас была «сухая», каскадная — 3 через 3 дня, в сумме получалось: 17 «сухих» дней. После этой голодовки у Ильи прошёл нистагм (подёргивание глазных яблок), он стал произносить больше различных звуков, появился хороший, глотательный рефлекс. Раньше он ел только протёртую, или толчёную пищу и если попадал какой-то кусочек, то он сразу же давился. А теперь он может, есть любую пищу. Мы сожалеем, что не узнали о семье Шиловых раньше, и благодарим их за участие в судьбе нашего ребёнка.

Александр и Алла Летушевы.

Я благодарна судьбе и Богу за то, что мы повстречали в жизни таких замечательных людей, как Владимир и Екатерина Шиловы, а также их дочку Анечку. Благодаря им изменилась наша жизнь, разумеется, к лучшему. Я по-другому стала относиться к миру. Каждый день, за период общения с ними, я узнавала что-то новое для себя. Мы стали заниматься по их методике, когда нашему сыну Давиду исполнилось 7 месяцев. До этого мы были в отчаянном положении. Мы много чего пробовали, где только не были — всё впустую. Давид не сидел, не держал голову, косил, была сильная спастика в руках и ногах. Мы начали голодание с 8 дней «всырую». За это время Давид стал лучше видеть и реагировать. Меньше стало подёргивание глаз. Потом, благодаря ежедневным занятиям, у нас значительно уменьшилась спастика.

Во время второй 10 -тидневной влажной голодовки у Давида прошло перекрещивание ног, потом стали рельефными мышцы и вообще укрепился иммунитет, то есть такие заболевания, как насморк, кашель, грипп, нам теперь не знакомы. Также Давид начал недолгое время сидеть, правда, с поддержкой. Отдельное спасибо Екатерине за её занятия гимнастикой. Я, наверное, повторюсь, но такого я не видела нигде. Гимнастика и голодание вместе творят чудеса. Сейчас мы с Давидиком находимся на 16 -ти дневном голодании, и нам исполнился один годик! Полны надежд на будущее. Всё у нас будет хорошо, чего желаю и остальным родителям и деткам. Хочу обратиться к другим родителям: думаю, Вы уже поняли, что никто нигде не поможет Вам поставить на ноги ребёнка, кроме Вас самих. Желаю семье Шиловых доброго здравия, удачи и счастья.

Мама Давида, Хуснутдинова Юлия.

Я, бабушка Ореховой Карины, и конечно её родители, очень благодарны Катюше и Владимиру Михайловичу Шиловым. Во первых, мы просто чудом узнали про них, а до того мы прошли столько целителей и знахарей, что просто невозможно представить. И вот однажды Бог случайно предоставил нам эту возможность. А может быть, это было не случайно? Моя подруга принесла журнал «Окрошка», где был описан их случай. Мы сразу же позвонили в Омск и поехали к ним. Мы, конечно, знали, что с ребёнком нужно заниматься, и мы это делали по мере своих возможностей. Но ребёнок как лежал, так и продолжал лежать. Когда я привезла Карину, она была «никакая» в свои три года. И вот мы приехали к Катюше и Владимиру Михайловичу. Сразу начались чудеса. Мне показали первый комплекс. Мы занимались и голодали. Сразу же стал виден результат. Ребёнок начал самостоятельно брать бутылочку, игрушки.

Во взгляде появилось смышленое выражение. А после второго раза (мы голодали 18 дней), ребёнок стал сам садиться, твёрдо вставать на ноги, а то ножки у нас подгибались. Теперь мы знаем, что наша девочка будет ходить, обязательно и говорить она тоже будет. Мы никогда не теряли надежды, но Катюша и Владимир Михайлович дали нам полную убеждённость в этом. Я очень благодарна им за помощь, поддержку, нечеловеческое терпение и труд. Дай Бог этим не обыкновенным людям здоровья, терпения и сил, чтобы они могли помогать таким детям, как наша Карина и пусть у них всё получится. Пусть государство подумает, как им помочь, ведь это реальные люди, которые помогают детям с диагнозом ДЦП. Ведь нет нигде в мире такой методики, как у них. Как мы все, в нашей стране, разбазариваем таланты, которые нужно беречь и лелеять, ведь у них золотые руки и головы. Я благодарна Вам, дорогие мои, Катенька и Владимир Михайлович. Я Вас люблю и целую Ваши золотые руки.

Бабушка Орехова Галина Николаевна.

P. S. 
Вот как прокомментировал факт исцеления девочки от неизлечимого заболевания Главный врач Детской психоневрологической больницы № 18 г. Москвы (главной клиники в нашей стране, специализирующейся на лечении ДЦП) доктор медицинских наук, профессор, заслуженный врач РФ Евгений Григорьевич Сологубов:

«Прежде всего хочу сказать: молодцы папа и мама Анюты, они не опустили руки, стали бороться за дочку. Выбран был, судя по результатам, о которых идет речь, правильный алгоритм лечения. Вообще-то у нас в больнице в восстановлении ребятишек с ДЦП мы не используем голодание. У нас основной упор делается на физические упражнения, плавание, массаж и так далее. Кстати, в режиме Анечки все это тоже было. Но раз голодание вкупе с физкультурой, плаванием пошло девочке на пользу — отлично!
Будет возможность — приезжайте в Москву, я готов посмотреть Анечку, дать какие-то рекомендации. А пока — так держать!».

Удивительный случай – представитель официальной медицины не стал отрицать успеха в лечении Д Ц П таким, мягко сказать, нетрадиционным методом!
Но, к сожалению, пока специалисты по разгрузочно – диетической терапии боятся брать незнакомых детей на дозированное голодание, опасаясь того, что дети проще могут нарушить режим лечения, и к сожалению врачи — педиатры никогда не поддержут такой методики лечения.

Ссылка на сайт  http://filonov.net/statji/primenenie-le … golodaniem

----------


## Милана

В X-XI веках великий лекарь Востока Авиценна часто предписывал голодание своим пациентам, особенно больным оспой и сифилисом. Во время французской оккупации Египта были зарегистрированы многие случаи излечения сифилиса в арабских госпиталях - путем голодания. Это было в 1922 году. Немного позже появились работы знаменитого доктора Грэхема, который положил начало "грэхемской науке". Более подробное изучение лечения голоданием было проведено доктором Э. Хоккару, который определил голодание как особый раздел новой науки. Не только при острых заболеваниях, но и в случае хронических болезней он предписывал голодание, и это давало весьма хорошие результаты.

----------


## Милана

В настоящее время лечебное голодание применяется в Японии в  двух государственных университетах (в Токио и Кюсю), в основном при неврозах.

В 1941 году Имамура Мотоо защитил докторскую диссертацию на тему: "Клиническое наблюдение за голоданием" в университете Кюсю. За 30 лет он применил этот метод лечения примерно к 4000 больным в комбинации с обычными методами современной медицины.
В одной из глав своей книги "Лечебное голодание" доктор Имамура отвечает на вопрос, почему он решил посвятить свою жизнь лечебному голоданию.
"Когда я был студентом медицинского института, я болел хроническим нефритом, и ни одни из методов европейской медицины не давал мне облегчения. От разочарования в современной медицине я решил вступить в "школу голодания" в городе Фукуока, где я родился. Вопреки категорическим возражениям со стороны родителей, я лечился там голодом в течение 8 дней. Результат оказался замечательным: альбуминурия и гематурия, продолжавшиеся в течение многих лет, исчезли полностью. К тому же неприятное ощущение, которого я так боялся до лечения, было намного меньше, чем я предполагал. Это было в 1931 году. А в 1932 году я вместе с отцом, который также страдал тяжелой формой хронического нефрита и гипертонической болезнью, снова поступил в "школу голодания". Нам было предписано лечебное голодание сроком в 10 дней. В результате лечения я совершенно выздоровел, а у отца наступило значительное улучшение.

----------


## Милана

Вот пример Поля Брэгга:

 «Однажды, когда я голодал в течение 21 дня, то на 19-й день почувствовал сильные боли в мочевом пузыре, особенно неприятные при мочеиспускании. Я отправил мочу на анализ, и оказалось, что она перенасыщена ДДТ и другими токсинами. Когда эти яды вышли из меня, я ощутил огромный прилив энергии. Белки моих глаз стали белоснежными, а кожа приобрела приятный цвет. Помню, я уехал в Пасадену к горе Уилсон, высота которой 1800 метров, взобрался на вершину абсолютно без всякого напряжения. Спустившись вниз бегом, я почувствовал огромное облегчение. С моей точки зрения, голодание — это единственный способ избавить организм от всех ядовитых веществ, которые вырабатываются промышленностью «.

----------


## Милана

Установлено, что голод восстанавливает пирамидные клетки головного мозга и даже их увеличивает. Это доказал Аршавский И. А. Если мы опять обратимся к Полю Бреггу, то найдем у него следующее:  «Мне, как и моим ученикам, которые голодали СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО и НАСТОЙЧИВО, широко раскрылись двери к духовному и интеллектуальному совершенству. Если я сегодня читал книгу, то ее содержимое запечатлевается в моем мозгу так ясно, будто я держу книгу перед собой. У меня фотографическая память. Уже после трехдневного голодания вы заметите, что будто пелена спала с вашего разума. Вы можете рассуждать более логично, быстрее принимать наилучшие решения. Что раньше казалось серьезной проблемой, становится ясным  и простым. После голодания вы ничего не будете бояться, и то, что вас раньше беспокоило, будет легко преодолеваться просветленным разумом.

Память обостряется, как лезвие бритвы. Вы можете припомнить имена, места и обстоятельства событий, которые происходили с вами много лет назад. Вы становитесь более способными к самообразованию. Следствием моей собственной программы голодания стала внутренняя гармония разума, и я, чувствуя себя более спокойным и безмятежным, в ладу с собой и с миром. Очищая свое тело и душу, вы возвышаетесь, становитесь позитивно мыслящей личностью «.

----------


## Милана

Ирина Понаровская, певица:

Если заболевание серьезнее, лечусь голоданием. На мой взгляд, это самый верный способ. Голода*ние помогло мне родить сына. Уверяю вас, молодость возвращается, улучшается па*мять, нормализуется и физическое, и пси*хическое состояние, появляются свежесть, ясность.

http://www.zdr.ru/archive/124.html

----------


## Милана

Бизнесмен, мультимиллионер Николай Максимов (бывший владелец «Макси-групп»):

— Уже 15 лет занимаюсь лечебным голоданием. Голодаю до 40 дней. В первую неделю голодания организм чистит желудочно-кишечный тракт, во вторую — связки, в третью — межклеточные жидкости, в четвертую чистятся сами клетки. А после 28 дней голодания это уже чистка энергетики.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Наткнулся сегодня:

*Утренняя прогулка (1 июля 1975, Денвер, Колорадо)*

Тамал Кришна: Шрила Прабхупада, в нашем обществе есть очень много преданных, которые следуют разным видам диет. Они читают какие-то  книжки, получают какие-то идеи.
Шрила Прабхупада: Это не хорошо.
Тамал Кришна: Но ещё одна вещь, которую я вижу в этих уникальных диетах, у разных преданных, это то, что они перестают принимать прасад, который предложен Божествам.
Шрила Прабхупада: Это не хорошо.
Тамал Кришна: Мне кажется, что один из важных аспектов Бхакти-йоги состоит в том, что мы должны зависеть от того, чем Кришна поддерживает нас. Поэтому всё, чтобы не было предложено Божеству, мы должны принимать.
Шрила Прабхупада: А разве прасад не доброкачественный?
Тамал Кришна: Да это стандартный прасад, - чапати, рис, дал, сабджи.
Шрила Прабхупада: Почему же им не нравится?
Тамал Кришна: Но они читают эти книги.
Шрила Прабхупада: И попадают под влияние. Но это всё глупости. Это нужно прекратить.
Судама: Огромное количество преданных постятся 20, 30 дней.
Шрила Прабхупада: Это означает, что они придумывают свой собственный образ жизни, но это не хорошо.
Тамал Кришна: Один из наших лучших преданных, Шрила Прабхупада, недавно ушёл и оставил наше общение. Я знаю, что самая большая причина состояла в том, что он полностью постился, не принимал пищу в течение 30-ти дней.
Шрила Прабхупада: Пост, это хорошо. Человек может постится. Это хорошо, это тапасья.
Тамал Кришна: Но понимаете, они читают эти книги, дополнительные.
Шрила Прабхупада: Пост это не плохо. Если человек может постится, это очень хорошо.
Тамал Кришна: Полный пост вы имеете в виду? Я помню в Лос-Анджелесе
Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Это великая аскеза.
Ядубара: Шрила Прабхупада, вы сказали в Лос-Анджелесе, что мы не должны поститься больше одного дня.
Тамал Кришна: Также я вижу, что результаты
Шрила Прабхупада: Это не должно быть искусственно. Как Рагхунатх дас Госвами. Он постился, но он не слабел. Такого рода пост. Но если вы поститесь искусственно, и затем не можете трудится, то нет необходимости в этом.
Это называется марката-вайрагйа. Если вы поститесь, и в то же самое время вы не слабеете, то тогда это рекомендуется. И после поста, если вы не можете ничего делать, и просто лежите, то в чём смысл такого поста? Рагхунатх дас Госвами постился, но три раза в день он омывался, и предлагал поклоны сотню раз, он не прекращал своей регулярной деятельности. И каждые несколько дней он принимал всего лишь маленькое количество молока, вот и всё.
Тамал Кришна: Итак, мы не можем имитировать его положение. Мы должны трудиться.
Преданный: Вы сказали, что если мы постимся, и не можем выполнять свои обязанности, из-за слабости, то это не очень хорошо.
Шрила Прабхупада: Это не просто не очень хорошо, это абсолютно плохо.
Преданный: Итак, важнее всего наше преданное служение.
Шрила Прабхупада: Да.
Преданный: Итак, если скажем, мы принимаем рис, и зерно, которые предложены божествам, но затем мы видим, что после того, как мы едим это, то это мешает нашему служению, как я много раз вижу, что если я летом ем зерно, то затем я просто засыпаю.
Шрила Прабхупада: Какая пища тогда подходит вам?
Преданный: Ну фрукты, мне больше подходят. Я чувствую себя более энергичным.
Шрила Прабхупада: Принимайте фрукты, фрукты также предлагаются божествам. У нас есть разнообразный прасад. Что вам больше нравится, вы можете это принимать. Всякие искусственный вещи это плохо.


Как видите, Прабхупада не отвергал ни голодовки, ни сыроедения, *если* это помогает служению Кришне. Но был недоволен, когда преданные привлекались какими-то посторонними идеями.

----------


## SlavaSG

Он постился, но он не слабел. Такого рода пост. Это под силу каждому, можно очистить организм и ваш организм будет способен питаться только фруктами овощами и при этом быть сильным.

----------


## Милана

Человеческий организм очень живуч,на самом деле. Я читала про женщину больную анорексией,она в течении 15 лет за день съедала по одному яблоку и выпивала пол стакана йогурта.
И всё!!!! Я сначала с трудом в такое поверила,но теперь на собственной шкуре пришла к выводу,что это правда. Такое возможно. Хотя и не верится.

----------


## SlavaSG

вот лекции на эту тему 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/57247578/Rad...mana%20Das.rar
Радха Рамана Даса

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Человеческий организм очень живуч,на самом деле. Я читала про женщину больную анорексией,она в течении 15 лет за день съедала по одному яблоку и выпивала пол стакана йогурта.
> И всё!!!! Я сначала с трудом в такое поверила,но теперь на собственной шкуре пришла к выводу,что это правда. Такое возможно. Хотя и не верится.


 О Aрджуна, человек никогда не станет йогом, если он ест слишком много или слишком мало, спит слишком много или спит недостаточно.

----------


## Троицкий Владимир

> О Aрджуна, человек никогда не станет йогом, если он ест слишком много или слишком мало, спит слишком много или спит недостаточно.


Хорошая цитата.
_Чувство меры_, во всех гранях  жизни (не касаемо духовных аспектов..., там ясность д.б. однозначная, со временем у всех...) - это искусство тонкое.Мы часто в крайности кидаемся
или чужой опыт на себя мерим(как панацею какую то), а надо то всего лишь свой внутренний голос  услышать и следовать ему…  тело наше -  живое, с ним 'дружить' надо(давать
ему сил и внимания ровно столько сколько надо для бодрости его, но не более...), чтобы оно не отвлекало своими недугами нас

----------


## SlavaSG

> О Aрджуна, человек никогда не станет йогом, если он ест слишком много или слишком мало, спит слишком много или спит недостаточно.


А что есть пища? 
каков перевод слова (еда) с санскрита что имеется в виду под словом пища?

----------


## Макс_И

> А что есть пища?


прана наверное ??... в итоге не ясно к чему все представления о необходимости так называемых белков жиров и углеводов =)) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHEL_Nvx9zo

у души своя "пища", наверное бхакти ? - у тела своя...Вроде еще так было : "Не хлебом единым жив человек, а всяким словом, исходящим из уст Божьих"". 
Правда Кришна говорит - все живые существа питаются злаками.... :blink:

----------


## SlavaSG

[санскрит] áнна. пища, плотная зримая материя; изначально слово означало просто субстанцию. ánna-m. áннам. [именительный падеж] áнна.

аннад бхаванти бхутани
парджанйад анна-самбхавах
 йаджнад бхавати парджанйо
йаджнах карма-самудбхавах

аннат - из злаков; бхаванти - происходят; бхутани - материальные тела; парджанйат - от дождя; анна - употребляемых в пищу злаков; самбхавах - возникновение; йаджнат - из жертвоприношения; бхавати - происходит; парджанйах - дождь; йаджнах -  совершение ягьи; карма - от выполнения предписанных обязанностей; самудбхавах - происходящее.

Тела всех существ кормятся злаками, которые растут благодаря дождям. Дожди выпадают, когда люди совершают ягью, а ягья рождается из выполнения предписанных Ведами обязанностей.

----------


## Макс_И

> Тела всех существ кормятся злаками, которые растут благодаря дождям. Дожди выпадают, когда люди совершают ягью, а ягья рождается из выполнения предписанных Ведами обязанностей.


приходилось когда то слышать - что если бы не монахи - обычные смертные уже давно бы с голоду умерли =). Ну не в такой крайности конечно, но нечто подобное. Вот давно удивлялся как так. А сейчас перестал))
 Как то был случай, когда в карпатах дождя летом не было около месяца, еще не созревший урожай от засухи попортился. И вот, заказали молитвы монахам)- и в том месте где были молитвы пошел дождь, а вокруг места так и оставались без него... звучит как сказка, но в Гите Шрила Прабхупада в комментариях пишет что в Кали Югу нужно повторять Харе Кришна хотя бы для того чтобы не умереть с голоду 8). Вот и тема - лечебное голодание =). + Если вспомнить предсказания Кали Юги то там полно засух и голода и соответственно несовершение ягьи, так как безбожие 8).

----------


## Милана

В период восстановления, после прекращения голодания, в организме возникает бурное усиление процессов самообновления.
Интересны исследования ученых, показывающих результаты этого самообновления, этого "омоложения" организма.
Английский ученый Хакслей производил опыты с земляными червями: он кормил колонию их обычной пищей, а один из червей был изолирован и периодически подвергался голоданию. Изолированный червяк пережил 19 поколений червей, живших в колонии.
Профессор Чикагского университета Чайльд также проводил опыты с червями и в своем труде "Старение и омоложение" писал: "Временное голодание препятствует старению. Голодающий как бы возвращается к начальному периоду "постэмбриональной жизни", он как бы возрождается".

----------


## Maral Alim

недавно в лекции ЕС Бхакти Расаамрита Махараджа услышала что во времена Хиранякашипу прана была и внутри костей по этому они могли долгое время обойтись без пищи от которого в первую очередь мы берем прану.
Но в век Кали прану мы получаем только от пищи. Поэтому мы сильно зависим от грубой пищи.
:О

----------


## Милана



----------


## israel

Голодание (как и другие методы) - всего лишь средство не страдать. По началу этого достаточно, но потом маловато становиться...

----------


## Макс_И

- Вы не понимаете слов жизни, потому что пребываете в смерти. Темнота закрывает вам глаза и уши ваши глухи.............
   И *всё это* вы носите в себе, и потому слово и сила Бога не могут войти в вас, ибо *всяческое зло* и мерзость *обитают в теле вашем** и духе вашем*. Если вы желаете, чтобы слово Бога живого и сила его вошли в вас, не оскверняйте тело ваше и дух ваш, ибо тело есть храм духа, а дух есть храм Бога. *И потому очищайте сей храм*, чтобы Властитель храма мог пребывать в нём и чтобы занял он место достойное его......
- *Обновите себя и поститесь*. Ибо истинно говорю вам, что Сатана и *все* его *напасти* могут быть *изгнаны лишь постом и молитвой*. 
 и велика будет ваша награда. И поститесь до тех пор, пока Вельзевул и всё зло его не покинут вас, 
 Ибо истинно говорю вам, *если не будете вы поститься*, никогда *не освободитесь* *от* власти Сатаны и всех *болезней* исходящих от него.
*Поститесь и горячо молитесь*, стремясь обрести силу Бога живого для вашего исцеления.
 И пока вы поститесь, избегайте Сынов Человеческих и устремляйтесь к ангелам Матери Земной, ибо тот, кто ищет - обретет.
- Устремляйтесь к свежему воздуху лесов и полей, и там найдете вы ангела воздуха. Сбросьте обувь вашу и одежду и дозвольте ангелу воздуха обнять тело ваше. Затем сделайте долгий и глубокий вдох, чтобы ангел воздуха мог проникнуть в вас. Истинно говорю вам, ангел воздуха изгонит из тела вашего всю нечистоту, которая оскверняла его снаружи и внутри.
 И тогда всё зловонное и нечистое поднимется и удалится из вас подобно клубам дыма и растворится в океане воздуха.
 Ибо истинно говорю вам, свят ангел воздуха, очищающий всё нечистое и придающий благоухание всему зловонному.......
- После ангела воздуха устремитесь к ангелу воды. Сбросьте обувь свою и одежду и дозвольте ангелу воды обнять всё ваше тело. Отдайтесь целиком в его объятия, и всякий раз как вы даете движение воздуху дыханием своим, давайте движение воде своим телом. Истинно говорю вам, ангел воды изгонит из тела вашего всю нечистоту, которая оскверняла его внутри и снаружи. И всё нечистое и зловонное всплывет и удалится из вас, подобно тому, как грязь удаляется из одежды при стирке и растворяется в потоке речном. Истинно говорю вам, свят ангел воды, очищающий всё нечистое и придающий благоухание всему зловонному. Ибо кровь вашу вы получили от нашей Матери Земной, а истину - от нашего Отца Небесного.


- И не думайте, что достаточно чтобы ангел воды заключил вас в объятия лишь снаружи. Истинно говорю вам, *нечистота внутри* намного превосходит ту, что снаружи. И тот, кто очищает себя снаружи, но внутри остается нечистым, подобен гробнице, ярко выкрашенной снаружи, но внутри полной всякого рода ужасной грязи и мерзости. И потому истинно говорю вам, дозвольте ангелу воды дать вам также крещение внутри, чтобы могли вы освободиться от всех ваших прошлых грехов, и чтобы внутри вы стали чисты, как речная пена, играющая в лучах солнца.
- Итак, найдите большую тыкву, стебель которой равен по длине росту человека. Выньте всё, что у нее внутри, чтобы стала она полой и наполните её водой из реки, которую нагрело солнце. Повесьте её на ветвь дерева и станьте на колени перед ангелом воды, и дозвольте войти стеблю тыквы в ваш задний проход, чтобы вода могла проникнуть в ваш кишечник. И оставайтесь затем коленями на земле перед ангелом воды и молитесь живому Богу, чтобы простил он вам все ваши прошлые грехи и молитесь ангелу воды, чтобы освободил он ваше тело *от всего нечистого и болезненного*. Затем дозвольте воде выйти из вашего тела, чтобы могла она унести с собой всё нечистое и зловонное, что принадлежит Сатане. И вы увидите своими глазами и почуете собственным носом всю нечистоту и мерзость, осквернявшую храм вашего тела, и все грехи, обитавшие в вашем теле, причинявшие вам всевозможные страдания. Истинно говорю вам, крещение водой избавляет вас от всего этого. Повторяйте свое крещение водой каждый день своего поста до тех пор, пока вы не увидите, что вода вытекающая из вас не стала чистой подобно пене речной. Затем доставьте ваше тело к реке, и там, в объятиях ангела воды воздайте благодарение Богу живому за то, что освободил он вас от грехов ваших. И это священное крещение ангелом воды знаменует собой рождение в новую жизнь. Ибо глаза ваши будут впредь видеть, а уши ваши - слышать. И не грешите более после совершения крещения, чтобы ангелы воздуха и воды могли вечно пребывать в вас и служить вам вовеки веков.
- И если останется в вас что-либо от ваших прошлых грехов и нечистот, устремитесь к ангелу солнечного света. Сбросьте обувь свою и одежду и дозвольте ангелу солнечного света обнять всё ваше тело. Затем медленно и глубоко вдохните, чтобы ангел солнечного света мог проникнуть в вас. И изгонит ангел солнечного света всё нечистое и зловонное из вас, подобно тому, как тьма ночи исчезает под яркими лучами восходящего солнца. Ибо истинно говорю вам, свят ангел солнечного света, очищающий всё нечистое и придающий благоухание всему зловонному. Ни один из людей не может предстать перед лицом Бога, если не пройдет через ангела солнечного света. Воистину, все должны родиться вновь от солнца и истины, ибо тело ваше купается в свете солнца Матери Земной, а дух ваш купается в лучах истины Отца Небесного.
- Ангелы воздуха, воды и солнечного света являются братьями. Они даны были Сыну Человеческому, чтобы могли они служить ему, и чтобы мог он переходить вечно от одного к другому.
- И объятия их также святы. Они неотлучные дети Матери Земной, поэтому не разделяйте тех, кого земля и небо сделали единым. Дозвольте этим трем ангелам-братьям ежедневно заключать вас в свои объятия, и пусть они пребывают в вас в течение всего поста.
- Ибо истинно говорю вам, сила дьяволов, грехов и нечистоты покинет в спешке то тело, которое объято этими тремя ангелами. Подобно тому, как воры бросаются в бегство при приближении хозяина дома - один через дверь, другой через окно, третий через крышу, каждый из того места, где его обнаружили и туда, где есть выход - так же покинут ваши тела и все дьяволы зла, *все прошлые грехи, вся нечистота и все болезни, осквернявшие храм вашего тела*. Когда ангелы Матери Земной войдут в тела ваши и властелины храмов вновь займут их, тогда всё зловоние поспешно удалится через ваше дыхание и вашу кожу, все грязные воды - через ваш рот и вашу кожу, через ваш задний проход и половые органы. И всё это вы увидите своими глазами, почуете своим носом и сможете осязать своими руками. И когда все грехи и все нечистоты исчезнут из вашего тела, *кровь ваша станет чистой*, как кровь нашей Матери Земной и как речная пена, играющая в лучах солнечного света. И дыхание ваше станет чистым, как дыхание благоуханных цветов, *плоть ваша чиста, как плоть плодов*, зреющих под листьями деревьев, свет ваших глаз станет ясным и чистым, как яркий свет солнца, сияющего в голубом небе. И все ангелы Матери Земной станут служить вам. И дыхание ваше, кровь ваша, плоть ваша будут едины с дыханием, кровью и плотью Матери Земной, и дух ваш сможет стать единым с духом вашего Отца Небесного.

----------


## israel

Поститесь, конечно...

----------


## Daria

Я хотела бы голодать, но слишком кушать люблю  :smilies: . Не знаю, нужно ли бороться с этим? Еле еле вот сегодня держу экадаши, хоть раз в году потерпеть без еды  :smilies:

----------


## israel

Во всем должна быть гармония, даже в аскезах.

----------


## Милана

> Я хотела бы голодать, но слишком кушать люблю . Не знаю, нужно ли бороться с этим? Еле еле вот сегодня держу экадаши, хоть раз в году потерпеть без еды


Наверное,смотря что кушать любите. Если тортики или чипсы то да,конечно,нужно бороться,а если черешню какую-нибудь,то наверное,можно и целый день
есть,только червяков из неё выбирать. Она без червей почти не встречается,только самая ранняя или самая опрысканная.

----------


## Милана

А вообще, это ведь очень дорого целый день есть. Подумайте,какая экономия будет, если через день есть будите.
Поль Брегг советовал обжорам кушать через день. День объедаетесь - день голодаете.

----------


## Daria

Ну, я все таки не целый день напролет ем, что это Вы так поняли? А в какой книге ПБ советовал есть через день? Мне бы это подошло, но я слышала наоборот, что это вредно, так как чередование нагрузки слишком выражено - не гут.

----------


## Милана

> Ну, я все таки не целый день напролет ем, что это Вы так поняли? А в какой книге ПБ советовал есть через день? Мне бы это подошло, но я слышала наоборот, что это вредно, так как чередование нагрузки слишком выражено - не гут.


Поль Брегг это только для обжор советовал,а не для всех. В книге "Чудо голодания". Если человек любит объедаться,то что бы объедался через день.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Торсунов О.Г. говорит, что желудок можно нагружать или часто малыми порциями, или (например как он сам), один раз в день - конкретненько :о)

----------


## israel

Так это и без аюрведы понятно - или один раз в день много, или несколько раз поменьше порциями.
Ради этого стоит Аюрведу изучать?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Этот факт просто доказывает авторитет Вед, и как составной части - Аюрведу  :smilies:

----------


## israel

А мне наоборот, такие утверждения подрывают серьезность Вед. Очевидные вещи и так достаточно очевидны, а религиозные писания должны учить тому, что простой человек не может понять сам.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Знание от куда ? Всё из Вед. Веды содержат в себе знание о всём и вся. И нынешняя информация гуляющая в обществе имеет корни из Вед.
Почему опыт сведующих людей заставляет Вас усомниться в серьёзности Вед ? Олег Генадьевич милостиво делится опытом, и при этом не нужно выискивать недостатки, а наоборот принимать.
Каждый может выбрать метод под себя, ОГ нашёл под себя - он говорит что если будет кушать больше одного раза - он сразу полнеет.

----------


## israel

> Знание от куда ? Всё из Вед.


Ну, знание о том, что огонь обжигает, а сахар сладкий я получил не из Вед. Почему я должен выискивать в шастрах то, что очевидно даже ребенку, не лучше ли потратить время с большей пользой?



> Почему опыт сведующих людей заставляет Вас усомниться в серьёзности Вед ?


В Веды я верю не благодаря тому, что можно оказывается есть часто понемногу или один раз до отвала.



> Олег Генадьевич милостиво делится опытом, и при этом не нужно выискивать недостатки, а наоборот принимать.


Тогда я тоже милостиво поделюсь сокровенным - небо голубое!!!

----------


## Макс_И

> Как видите, Прабхупада не отвергал ни голодовки, ни сыроедения, если это помогает служению Кришне.


Я тоже думаю что не отвергал), В Шримад Бхагаватам можно найти массу примеров преданных-сыроедов........
   Деваки и Васудева сыромоноедили  *и им  это помогло*... Кришна стал их сыном  :smilies: 

 Выслушав молитвы Деваки, Господь ответил: "Матушка, в эпоху Сваямбхувы Ману Мой отец, Васудева, был одним из Праджапати. Тогда его звали Сутапа, а ты была его женой и звалась Пришни. В то время Господь Брахма хотел увеличить число обитателей вселенной и попросил вас произвести потомство. Вы обуздали свои чувства и предались аскезе. Выполняя дыхательные упражнения йоги, ты и твой муж смогли противостоять законам материального мира и научились переносить проливные дожди, сильные ветры и палящий жар солнца. Вы также следовали всем религиозным заповедям. Таким образом вы смогли очистить свое сердце и преодолеть влияние законов материальной природы.* Занимаясь подвижничеством, вы питались только опавшими листьями.* *Так, усмирив ум и зов своей плоти, вы поклонялись Мне, ожидая от Меня чудесного благословения.** Вы предавались аскезе двенадцать тысяч лет по исчислению богов.* *И все это время ваши мысли были поглощены только Мной. Когда вы преданно служили Мне с постоянной думой обо Мне в сердце, Я был очень доволен вами.* Поэтому, о безгрешная мать, твое сердце всегда остается чистым. Тогда, исполняя твое желание, Я явился перед тобой в таком же облике, как теперь, и позволил просить у Меня всего, чего захочешь. В то время ты пожелала, чтобы Я стал твоим сыном. Хотя ты видела Меня перед собой, под влиянием Моей энергии ты попросила Меня стать твоим сыном, вместо того чтобы просить о полном освобождении от материального рабства".

32. Верховная Личность Бога ответил: Моя дорогая матушка, О лучшая из целомудренных, в своем предыдущем рождении в тысячалетие Свайамбхувы ты была известна, как Пришни, а Васудева, который был самым благочестивым из Праджапати, носил имя Сутапа.
33. Когда вам обоим было приказано Господом Брахмой произвести потомство, вы первым делом подверглись суровым аскезам, управляя своими чувствами.
34-35. Мои дорогие папа и мама, вы переносили дождь, ветер, палящее Солнце, обжигающие жару и лютый мороз, страдая от всех видов дискомфорта в различное время года. Практикуя пранайаму для контроля над воздухом в теле при помощи техники йоги,* и питаясь только воздухом и сухими опавшими листьями, вы очистили свои умы от всех грязных помыслов. Таким образом, желая Моего благословения, вы поклонялись Мне с миролюбивым настроением.*
36. Таким образом вы провели двенадцать тысяч лет полубогов, совершая различные виды тапасйи, чтобы осознать Меня.
37-38. О безгрешная мама Деваки, по окончании *двенадцати тысяч небесных лет, в которые вы постоянно думали обо Мне во глубине своих сердец с великой верой, преданностью и аскетизмом, Я был очень доволен вами.* *Так как Я лучший из всех благодетелей, Я предстал в этой самой форме, как Кришна, чтобы просить вас принять от Меня желанное благословение. Затем вы выразили свое желание иметь сына, подобного Мне.*

----------


## Макс_И

Голодание -это один из десяти канонов йоги.

Избегайте чрезмерного голодания. Это приводит к слабости. Придерживайтесь здравого смысла. Тот кто не может голодать сутки, должен голодать десять - двенадцать часов, а вечером можно съесть немного фруктов и попить молока. Во время голодания пищеварительные органы, такие как желудок, печень и поджелудочная железа отдыхают. Обжоры и эпикурейцы не дают этим органам и пяти минут отдыха. Поэтому эти органы заболевают. От переедания возникают диабеты, альбуминурия, дисперсия и гепатиты. В конце концов, человеку нужно совсем немного на этой земле. Девяносто процентов людей принимают больше пищи чем им необходимо. Переедание стало привычкой. Все болезни имеют свои корни в переедании. *Полное голодание - это настоящая панацея от многих болезней*. Оно поддерживает хорошее здоровье, дает отдохнуть внутренним органам и поддерживает Брахмачарью. Болезни, которые врачи считают *неизлечимыми, возможно вылечить* с помощью голодания. Голодание развивает силу воли. Повышается выносливость. Законодатель Ману предписывает голодание для устранения пяти главных грехов.
Во время голодания *лучше пить*  много теплой или холодной воды. Это поможет почистить почки и вымыть яды из организма. В хатха йоге это называется Гата Шуддхи, или очистка физического сосуда, которым является тело. Можно добавить пол чайной ложки соды в воду. Те, кто голодают по несколько дней, не должны нарушать свое голодание твердой пищей. Они могут попить немного сладкого *сока*, пить следует маленькими глотками. *Можно также сделать клизму* во время голодания.
Для начала поголодайте один день. Затем можете увеличить количество дней, исходя из ваших возможностей. В начале вы будете чувствовать небольшую слабость. Первый день может быть очень утомительным. Вы почувствуете настоящую Ананду, или блаженство, только на третий день. Тело станет очень, очень легким. Вы можете выполнить много умственного труда во время голодания. В первый день ум будет всячески искушать вас съесть что-нибудь. Не поддавайтесь. Твёрдо стойте на своём. Выполняйте джапу гаятри или любой другой мантры. Вы должны использовать голодание для духовной практики, поддерживайте мысли о Боге.
  Мы можем и в Экадаши голодать. Или на соках или на молоке. Тока я бы не стал пить сок или молоко из пакета. Страшно)

----------


## Милана

Это откуда взято??

----------


## Макс_И

http://vk.com/video133004501_162008846
Чудо Герсона

Фильм награжден Золотой Пальмовой Ветвью на фествале документалього кино BHFF 2004 в США. В 1930 году доктор Герсон открыл, что тело может исцелить себя от серьезных заболеванй, если *провести детоксикацию* и обеспечить ему правильное питание. В этом фильме Омелинг и Шарлотта Герсон объясняют как работает Герсон-терапия. Эта терапия имеет более 60 лет успешного лечения рака и других серьезных болезней, включая* диабет, обширный склероз, остеопороз, аллергию, бесплодие, пристрастие к алкоголю и наркотикам* и многих других менее серьезных заболеваний. Доктор научно обосновывает последствия воздействия на организм мяса, молочных продуктов, столовой соли и других токсинов. В фильме рассказывается также о самых эффективных методах очистки воды, об особой соковыжималке, производящей соки с лечебным эффектом, вы услышите рассказы пациентов, признаннх безнадежными официальной медициной, исцеленных с помощью Герсон-терапии. Макс Герсон в первой половине ХХ века работал в Германии и был, благодаря своим выдающимся достижениям в области диетолечения больных туберкулезом, советником прусского правительства по туберкулезу. Соответственно, он имел все условия для детальной отработки своей методики, пользуясь всей статистикой и всеми существующими тогда аналитическими данными. Его метод работает системно и универсально и приводит к излечению и других хронических дегенеративных заболеваний. Будучи вынужденным эмигрировать в Америку по общеизвестной причине (он еврей), начал там все сначала как частнопрактикующий врач. Там он адаптировал свой метод к лечению онкологических больных, с поразительными успехами.

Кстати, доктор Герсон считает, что *лечить голоданием раковых больных не есть оптимальный путь*, ибо их организм настолько подорван борьбой с самой болезнью и так страдает от интоксикации, что риск усугубить это положение слишком велик. Его метод сочетает максимальную детоксикацию организма с оптимальным питанием экологически чистыми овощами и фруктами и, главным образом, их *соками*, которые усваиваются немедленно и дают организму все необходимое для регенерации.

*http://chistka-organizma.blogspot.ru...g-post_20.html*
*Кофеиновая микроклизма* является основным очистительным компонентом лечения....

----------


## Макс_И

- Ибо истинно говорю вам, *сила* дьяволов, грехов и *нечистоты* покинет в спешке то тело, *которое объято этими тремя ангелами.* ...
 все прошлые грехи, *вся нечистота и все болезни, осквернявшие храм вашего тела.* Когда ангелы Матери Земной войдут в тела ваши и властелины храмов вновь займут их ...
И когда все грехи и все нечистоты исчезнут из вашего тела, кровь ваша станет чистой, как кровь нашей Матери Земной и как речная пена, играющая в лучах солнечного света. И дыхание ваше станет чистым, как дыхание благоуханных цветов, плоть ваша чиста, как плоть плодов, зреющих под листьями деревьев, свет ваших глаз станет ясным и чистым, как яркий свет солнца, сияющего в голубом небе. И все ангелы Матери Земной станут служить вам. И дыхание ваше, кровь ваша, плоть ваша будут едины с дыханием, кровью и плотью Матери Земной, и дух ваш сможет стать единым с духом вашего Отца Небесного.

 В данном случае слово дух означает - сознание, тонкое тело. Вот и в наших книгах говорится много о Сверхдуще - Параматме.

Если вы желаете, чтобы слово Бога живого и сила его вошли в вас, не оскверняйте тело ваше и дух ваш, ибо тело есть храм духа, *а дух есть храм Бога*. И потому очищайте сей храм, чтобы Властитель храма мог пребывать в нём и чтобы занял он место достойное его.

----------


## Макс_И

> Это откуда взято??


 Нарыл в книгах по йоге). Свами Шивананда автор тезиса). Харе Кришна.

----------


## Милана

Во второй консультации,после 40-й минуты Торсунов рекомендует при шизофрении голодать на сырых овощах.http://www.ayurvedaradio.ru/consultacii.htm

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

[QБимUOTE=Милана;78180]Во второй консультации,после 40-й минуты Торсунов рекомендует при шизофрении голодать на сырых овощах.http://www.ayurvedaradio.ru/consultacii.htm[/QUOTE]

Самолечение к добру не приводит. Ни лекции, ни книжки не помогут, потому что при серьёзных болячках могут быть множество ньюансов, которые вы не учтете.
Ищите Доктора, не проводите на своём бедном теле эксперименты.

----------


## Dhiramati d.d.

Шрила Госвами Махарадж в одной лекции рассказывал, что один его знакомый преданный так любил голодать, что постоянно голодал по поводу и без повода. А теперь жрет без остановки.  :smilies:  Ум-то настрадался.

----------


## Dhiramati d.d.

В меру надо питаться и спать, Кришна в Гите Сам сказал.  :smilies:

----------


## Милана

Голодать на сырых овощах,это как-то даже голодом сложно назвать. Слоны и морские свинки всю жизнь так "голодают".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вы же не Слон? :smilies: 

Подражать морской Свинке опасно для будущей жизни.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

А у меня все знакомые увлекающиеся лечебным голоданием уже умерли :smilies: 
99% из них -от рака.

----------


## Милана

Наверное,эти знакомые начали голодать,после того,как свой диагноз узнали??
Рак не легко вылечить,а вот для сахарного диабета нет лучше средства,чем непродолжительный голод.
Во всей медицине лучше средства не найдено. При голоде сахар в крови падает очень быстро.

----------


## Макс_И

*ТЕКСТЫ 8 - 12*
Каждый человек должен быть правдивым, милосердным и аскетичным (соблюдая *пост* в определенные дни месяца);...........
  Точно так же всех нужно учить милосердию и все должны в определенные дни *поститься*. 
(Глава 11. Идеальное общество: четыре сословия)




> В меру надо *питаться* и спать, Кришна в Гите Сам сказал.


Харе Кришна.
смотря еще что называть едой.  
чипсы, макароны, кондитерские изделия, шоколад, искусственные продукты в магазинах, в пакетах, с консервантами и усилителями вкусов... даже коричневая гречка и хлеб...
   Эти вещества потом откладываются в тканях в виде так называемого жира, клеткам они не нужны, а тело не успевает их вывести, так как едят их люди каждый день.
На стенках сосудов, в виде камней в почках и печени. 

 Кришна велел в меру *питаться*  но и не захламлять Его храм. Ненужными телу веществами.

----------


## Макс_И

> Вы же не Слон?


 их тела не голодают на сырых овощах всю жизнь.
Человеческое тело тоже не голодает если человек достаточно ест и его ум приучен к такому питанию.
 Живая природа - дело рук самого Бога, у нее тоже можно многому поучиться 8)

----------


## Макс_И

> А у меня все знакомые увлекающиеся лечебным голоданием уже умерли
> 99% из них -от рака.


Ужасы и страдания Самсары... Но... Лично мне кажется привело их к увлечению голоданием явно не само голодание, а скорее всего болезни, от которых они и хотели таким способом избавиться.

Наши тела питают полубоги - через природу, и если мы извращаем продукты питания то на самом деле наши тела в конечном итоге и голодают, и получают ненужную нагрузку - не получая то что дает им Бог. Потом человек вдруг начинает поститься, но телу неоткуда взять силы оно и так всю жизнь голодает)
поэтому нужно делать акцент на свежих натуральных продуктах 8)  :biggrin1:

----------


## Макс_И

Нанда Кумар прабху говорить о том, как Шрила  Прабхупада говорит, что сыроедение является лучшей диетой для сознания Кришны.

http://www.oneiskcon.com/
справа в колонке для видео

----------


## Макс_И

Шрила Прабхупада рекомендует сыроедение

Господь Чайтанья Рагунатхе Дасу Госвами в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите»:

«Не ведите пустых разговоров, подобно обычным людям, и не слушайте их разговоры. *Не ешьте изысканных блюд* и не носите роскошных одежд».
«Не ожидайте почтения к себе, но будьте почтительны к другим. Всегда повторяйте святое имя Господа Кришны и в уме своём воздавайте служение Радхе и Кришне во Вриндаване».

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Гаргачарья дас : "Сталкиваюсь с тем, что многие проповедники предлагают свой личный духовный опыт как некую панацею для всех... аскетичные - советуют всем аскетизм как решение всех проблем, интеллектуалы - глубокое изучение писаний, активные - полную занятость... но для кого-то такая пища хороша, а для кого-то не переварима... нектар же очарованности Кришной и чистым преданным служением Ему целителен для всех... духовная проповедь - означает делиться свом сердцем, а не обусловленной природой, какой бы возвышенной она не казалась.."

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Нанда Кумар прабху говорить о том, как Шрила  Прабхупада говорит, что сыроедение является лучшей диетой для сознания Кришны.


  В конце он говорит, что об этом не надо говорить массам, потому что это distrakt от Кришны   

английский - русский - distract. г. отвлекать, рассеивать, развлекать; сбивать с толку, приводить в смятение; расстраивать, смущать.

Шесть Госвами кушали очень мало, но проповедовали не "едение", а духовное знание, метод, Кришну. Если бы не Харе Кришна, воскресные пиры ... то 99%, кто сейчас практикует  это, просто прошли бы мимо. Критерий должен быть наверно, сколько людей вытащено со "дна материальной жизни" хоть немного выше. Иначе какой смысл в разных методах и польза от этого другим. Можно самому быть очень строгим к себе и быть примером, но по отношению к другим следить: продвигаются ли они или просто отворачиваются от нас и не получают даже маленького блага, не говоря уже о большом. В конце просто получаешь духовное тело у которого нет потребностей в еде, сне, обороне и сексе. Все проблемы, которые решаем с материальной точки зрения, просто отпадают сами по себе.

Иначе говоря: надо давать людям золото и бриллианты, но не кидать их с размаху, так что проламывает череп. Шансов дать людям возникает не так уж и много, зачастую один раз. Зависит от нас насколько будет это удачно.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Корова или лошадь может съесть ванну сырой ботвы редиски и думает только о еде. Не такое уж большое достижение.

----------


## Милана

Супер статья:
Как раз и навсегда отучить детей от нездоровой пищи, придумали украинские учителя. Они предложили школьникам наблюдать за животными, которых кормили сухарикам и жареной картошкой.

На этот жесткий опыт днепропетровский учитель основ здоровья Татьяна Дейнега решилась после того как у каждого третьего ученика обнаружили трудности с перевариванием. Никакие уговоры не есть сухарики и прочую вредную пищу на подростков не действовали. Тогда в 10 "А" появился необычный живой уголок.

Татьяна Дейнега говорит: "Когда этот опыт они провели сами, своими руками, и увидели плачевную картину, я уверена, что теперь они и даже их дети не будут употреблять ни сухарики, ни жареную картошку".

Белых подопытных грызунов подростки купили в высшем учебном заведении и поделили их на четыре клетки. Обитателей первой клетки кормили чипсами, во второй крысы ели сухарики, в третьей - овощи с пищевыми добавками, а четвёртых свежей морковью со своего огорода и ростками пшеницы, которые школьник Сергей для чистоты опыта выращивал сам.

Подопечные Сергея играют и резвятся до сих пор. А о том, что случилось с остальными грызунами, школьники вспоминают с ужасом. Подопытные выдержали лишь 20 дней неправильного питания.

Татьяна Сагайдак, участник опыта, ученик 10 "А": "Мы увидели, что крысы, которые питались чипсами, почти лысые, у них были закрыты глаза, нам стало их очень жалко, мы решили остановить опыт. После этого я обхожу стороной те отделы магазинах, где продаются эти продукты".

За опытом внимательно следили в высшем учебном заведении. Все отклонения в поведении и состоянии здоровья подопытных, научные сотрудники записывали в книге, с животных делали снимки. Позже выяснилось, что у тех грызунов, которые питались чипсами, сухариками и кормом с добавлением вкусовых добавок, расстроено пищеварение, ухудшилось зрение и начала отмирать разлагаться печень.

Валентин Ефимов, врач из высшего учебного заведения: "Печень имеет желтоватый глинистый цвет. Это указывает на то, что клетки печени наполняются жировыми капельками и погибают".

Газеты обвинили учительницу Татьяну Дейнега в жестоком обращении с животными, но она отмазалась тем, что опыт, который помог многим подросткам отказаться от вредной еды, проводился во внеучебное время с разрешения родителей учеников и начальника школы. Да и сами ученики подтвердили: другие доводы не были бы столь убедительны.

Яна Пономарёва, ученица 10 "А": "Конечно, мне жаль этих крыс, но эти же продукты употребляют многие. Если животным не давать эту вредную еду, они счастливы, они резвятся, то есть эти добавки не нужны".

Дети даже пересмотрели питание любимицы из живого уголка - морской свинки Любы. В её питании теперь только свежие овощи и плоды. А сейчас школьники собираются участвовать в съёмках учебного фильма о вреде еды быстрого приготовления.

Необычным уроком здорового питания уже увлеклись украинские учёные. В высшем учебном заведении по изучению питания уверены, что заставить детей и подростков отказаться от вредной пищи, можно лишь показав им заснятый фильм с опытом днепропетровских школьников. До сих пор другие способы не были настолько действенными.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Гаргачарья дас : "Сталкиваюсь с тем, что многие проповедники предлагают свой личный духовный опыт как некую панацею для всех... аскетичные - советуют всем аскетизм как решение всех проблем, интеллектуалы - глубокое изучение писаний, активные - полную занятость... но для кого-то такая пища хороша, а для кого-то не переварима... нектар же очарованности Кришной и чистым преданным служением Ему целителен для всех... духовная проповедь - означает делиться свом сердцем, а не обусловленной природой, какой бы возвышенной она не казалась.."


Джай! Спасибо прабху!

(А то всё о еде, да о еде) :sed:

----------


## Милана

Аударья Дхама в открытой консультации номер 3 за 23.04.2012г говорит о том,что иммунитет усиливается голоданием,время 1ч,0 минут,55сек.http://www.ayurvedaradio.ru/consultacii.htm

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, Шрила Прабхупада тоже говорит, что для здоровья надо соблюдать пост в Экадаши и дни Явления Господа. 

Остальные пищевые аскезы "от лукавого ума" :biggrin1:  (особенно для женщин)

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Наверное,эти знакомые начали голодать,после того,как свой диагноз узнали??
> Рак не легко вылечить,а вот для сахарного диабета нет лучше средства,чем непродолжительный голод.
> Во всей медицине лучше средства не найдено. При голоде сахар в крови падает очень быстро.


Нет, Милана. Все были здоровыми, энергичными людьми. Ну разве что  кто-то хотел чуточку похудеть....кто-то хотел чуточку мистических совершенств набраться...кто-то "печень почистить"(что у всех за мания чистить печень? :neznai: )

----------


## Милана

Только что слушала лекцию по здоровью,там рассказывали,что Г.Шаталова,когда совершала экспедицию по пустыне со своими последователями,бывшими инвалидами,то и она и все они выпивали только по одному литру воды в сутки на человека!!!

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Только что слушала лекцию по здоровью,там рассказывали,что Г.Шаталова,когда совершала экспедицию по пустыне со своими последователями,бывшими инвалидами,то и она и все они выпивали только по одному литру воды в сутки на человека!!!


ну и что? Мало ли что напишут. А статистика, сколько из них потом загнулось и оставили тело есть?
На Украине, в блокадном Ленинграде тысячи людей умирали от голода. Никто не стал здоровее от голодовок.
Все, кому пришлось голодать, потом страдают от нарушений здоровья.
В любом случае, если это лечебное голодание, оно подходит ни для всех и должно проводиться под наблюдением специалиста.
И уж совсем не к чему голодать абсолютно здоровым людям.

----------


## Милана

После блокады Ленинграда врачи исследовали выживших людей. У них была жуткая дистрофия,но абсолютно у всех прошли желудочные заболевания,чему врачи были сильно удивлены.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Есть большая разница между запланированной ограниченной по времени голодовкой и постоянным недоеданием, как в Ленинграде. Это примерно как регулярно ходить в спортзал или годами каждый день на каторге камни ворочать.

----------


## Александр Замков

Всем здравствуйте!

Ищу квалифицированного специалиста-практика по лечебному, оздоровительному голоданию и эффективному очищению организма от шлаков и паразитов.
Где находится специалист территориально, значения не имеет.

Заранее благодарен всем откликнувшимся))

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Лечебное голодание при заболеваниях желудочно-кишечного тракта.
_------------------
Голодание, как никакой другой метод очень подходит для лечения заболеваний желудочно-кишечного тракта. Полное отсутствие пищи дает полноценный отдых всем органа пищеварения. Организму нее нужно выделять пищеварительные соки, не нужно проталкивать пищу по всем отделам кишечника, нет необходимости тратить огромное количество энергии на протаскивание, превращение, обезвреживание и выведение всех тех веществ, которые поступают к нам с пищей. Теперь все силы можно направить на собственное восстановление, в том числе и на восстановление органов, занимающихся пищеварением. Разнообразные заболевания желудочно-кишечного тракт, как правила очень хорошо поддаются лечению голоданием.  Вот что по этому поводу пишет Ю.С. Николаев: «Особенно хорошо это видно на примере лечения язвенных заболевании. Среди наших пациентов было около 100 больных, страдающих язвенной болезнью желудка или 12-перстной кишки. Можно было бы привести много примеров течения этой болезни, но я хочу ограничиться только весьма показательными случаями. У всех наших больных до лечения при рентгеновском исследовании отмечался симптом так называемой "ниши", т. с. рентген обнаруживал углубление слизистой желудка или 12-перстнон кишки, обусловленное наличием язвы. Рентгеновское исследование после окончания лечения во всех случаях показало исчезновение "ниши", т. е. свидетельствовало о практическом выздоровлении больного. Лечение голоданием больные переносили, как правило, легко, боли в желудке обычно прекращались на 3-5-й день голодания. На 15-20-й день исчезали все жалобы, связанные с язвенной болезнью. Положительных результатов удается добиться даже в случае большой давности заболевания. Был у нас один больной С. 52 лет. Он страдал язвой 12-перстной кишки в течение 13 лет. Шесть лет подряд лечился в санаториях, но болезнь по-прежнему давала рецидивы. За последний год он был на больничном листе 120 дней, из них 90 находился в стационаре. За 15 дней лечебного голодания язва полностью зарубцевалась. Прошло уже 14 лет - болезнь не возобновляется.»  Во время лечебного голодания происходит нормализация и восстановление слизистой желудка и 12-перстной кишки. Это проявляется уменьшением и полным исчезновением болевого синдрома, тошноты, изжоги, рвоты. Происходит рубцевание свежих язв и рассасывание рубцовых изменений стенок желудка и 12-перстной кишки. «Как указывалось выше, специалисты из института гастроэнтерологии г. Москвы обнаружили, что у больных в результате проведения ими 28 дней РДТ в желудке появляются новые клетки со светлой протоплазмой, которые после окончания курса РДТ постепенно преобразуются в течение 20–30 дней в добавочные клетки. Эти клетки выделяют слизь, вещества, предохраняющие желудок от повреждений. После неоднократных курсов РДТ даже у гастроэнтерологических больных желудки становятся «лужёными», способными переваривать любую пищу.» /Войтович Г.А./ Восстанавливается и слизистая тонкого и толстого кишечника. Во время голодания периодически отмечается самостоятельный стул, в котором отмечается наличие каловых камней даже после 20 дня. Происходит удаление даже тех прикипевших каловых камней, которые не удается очистить никакими клизмами. Во время голодания они постепенно отходят вместе со старой слизистой оболочкой. Поэтому клизмы во время голодания лучше не делать, давая возможность отдохнуть толстому кишечнику и самостоятельно провести все необходимые восстановительные процедуры. Это не касается случаев, когда человек только начинает осваивать голодание. Здесь клизмы просто необходимы – они помогают удалить залежи каловых камней и облегчают голодание, уменьшая интоксикацию организма.  Голодание отлично улучшает работу печени. Оно вызывает мягкий желчегонный эффект, восстанавливает клетки печени. Больные желчено-каменной болезнью инстинктивно прибегают к голоданию, которое снимает болевой синдром и нормализует работу печени и желчного пузыря. Происходит естественное очищение печение – удаление ненужных продуктов, растворение камней.*  Хорошие результаты отмечаются и при лечении такого грозного заболевания как острый панкреатит: «В клинике им. Спасокукоцкого под руководством академика А. Н. Бакулева лечили голоданием 275 больных острым панкреатитом. Все они были выписаны в удовлетворительном состоянии. На основе этого опыта сделан вывод о целесообразности использования голодания при лечении панкреатита, и наш метод теперь широко применяется при острой и хронической форме данного заболевания. Для получения хорошего терапевтического эффекта обычно бывает достаточно 10-15 дней голодания. Основной принцип лечения при панкреатите - снятие болезненного синдрома, ликвидация шока, коллапса, обеспечение функционального покоя поджелудочной железе, устранение интоксикации» /Ю. С. Николаев/.*  Кроме голодания, нет ни одного метода, при котором практически полностью отсутствует нагрузка на органы пищеварения. Поэтому, и не удивительно, что он является столь эффективным при разнообразнейших нарушения в работе желудочно-кишечного тракта. Остается только удивляться невежеству нашей медицины, которая вместо эффективного, быстрого, дешевого лечения, применяет дорогостоящие лекарства, длительные обследования, хирургические вмешательства, которые не только не приводят к излечению больного, но и делают из него хронического больного, живущего неполноценной жизнью и навсегда привязанного к услугам врачей. Поэтому, возьмите ответственность за свое здоровье в собственные руки, начинайте голодать и к вам вернется утраченный аппетит, отличное пищеварение и хороший, регулярный стул.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

В идеале человек должен есть только натуральную, природную, созданную Господом пищу; а не искуственно обработанную огнем, химией и технологическими воздействиями. Когда то в Сатья Югу, люди питались лишь плодами и овощами; тем, что природа добровольно отдает человеку, без страданий и насилия, а с радостью и благодарностью. В современную же  Кали Югу люди питаются такими продуктами, которые порождают болезни. К тому же много негативных факторов на здоровье человека влияют. По мере возможностей и осознанности нужно стараться переодически очищать организм голоданием, и стараться есть больше натуральной зелени и плодов.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Сам имею некоторый опыт голодания. много раз по одному дню на воде и без, несколько раз по 3 дня, по 5-6 дней, и один раз 26 дней. Из опыта могу сказать, что эта аскеза приносит пользу, как для состояния разума, так и для тела. И еще очень важно правильно входить и выходить. Очень постепенно. Особенно выход. Соки, фрукты, паренные овощи, потом уже и кашку можно.

----------


## Valentine

Лечебное голодание - это полезно, но и сложно. Я выдерживаю максимум 2 дня, но результат есть. Ощущение легкости появляется, да и кожа становится лучше, а это хороший показатель. После голодания овощные соки, на следующий день овощи, а потом и фрукты добавляю. Но мне кажется, что главное слушать свой организм. А 26 дневные голодания я не приветствую.

----------

